# Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit Tageskarten gemacht?



## Chief Brolly (2. Februar 2021)

Tageskarten sind ideal für Angler, die entweder mal ein "neues" Gewässer beangeln wollen oder so selten ans Wasser kommen, das sich eine Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein nicht lohnt. Möglicherweise auch, weil ein Verein keine neuen Mitglieder aufnimmt. 

Bei uns kosten Tageskarten so von 12 - 15 €, habe mir aber noch nie eine gekauft. 
Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen mit Fangbegrenzungen (Aal, Hecht, Karpfen, Zander, Wels)? 
Gab es irgendwelche unsinnigen Bestimmungen, wie z. B. die Verwendung einer bestimmten Hakengröße auf eine bestimmte Fischart, die Verwendung von nur einer Rute, Verbot von dem oder dem xy... usw. 
Würde mich mal interessieren, welche positiven oder negativen Erfahrungen ihr mit Tageskarten in Deutschland, evtl. in Bayern, gemacht habt.... 
Einmal und nie wieder oder jederzeit?


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2021)

Tageskarte vs. Jahreskarte (Vereinsmitgliedschaft, etc.) ist vor allem ein Rechenexempel, ob es sich rentiert, oder nicht. Teilweise sind ja auch nicht unerhebliche Aufnahmegebühren, Sonderzahlungen und Arbeitsdienste zu leisten. Dagegen stehen öfter mal Einschränkungen in den Möglichkeiten. Also alles eine Frage des wie oft für wie viel.


----------



## thanatos (2. Februar 2021)

Bisher nur schlechte ,habe sie gekauft um am Abend in meinem Kurzurlaub 
( 2-3 Tage )  etwas zu angeln . 1. ein ehemaliges gutes Gewässer war total 
überfischt - weil die alten Regeln weg waren und mit allen Methoden den Forellen nachgestellt wurde - vorher nur Fliege  .
2. die für die erteilte Erlaubniskarte vorgesehene Strecke  war nicht erreichbar da der Weg 
an einem eingezäunten Betriebsgelände begann und von der kurzen 
rückseitigen restlichen Strecke(200 Meter von 1,5 Km) ein Fußmarsch von 4 Km nötig gewesen wäre .


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. Februar 2021)

Sers,
mal abgesehen davon, das ich lange keine Tageskarte mehr in den Händen hatte, fand ich Tageskartengewässer vor allem mal eines....nämlich ziemlich leer .
Ob das evtl. eine regionale Sache war, kann ich schlecht sagen. Die Bestimmungen fand ich meistens eher zu locker, wohl auch ein Grund für eher schlechte Bestände.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2021)

Was bleibt einem im Urlaub, oder auf einem Ausflug, anderes übrig, als eben eine kurzfristige Angelerlaubnis zu erwerben? Für einen Tag Hamburg werde ich sicher nicht Mitglied in einem Hamburger Angelverein, oder!?


----------



## Danielsu83 (2. Februar 2021)

Hallo, 

meine Erfahrungen mit Tageskarten sind eigentlich im großen und ganzen in Ordnung. Manchmal habe ich was gefangen, manchmal nicht (wird sicherlich auch mal an mir gelegen haben). 

Aus Sicht des Vereinsvorstandes kann ich sagen das es sich nicht lohnt die Gewässer die auch für Tagesscheinangler freigegeben sind schlechter zu behandeln. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Februar 2021)

Hallo
So pauschal kann man das auch bei uns nicht beantworten.
In meiner Region (Oberbayern) hatte ich aber selten Probleme mit Tageskarten.
Oft is es  aber so das Vereinsmitglieder am selben Gewässer Vorteile haben.
Sie dürfen zb. Das ganze Jahr Angeln und nicht zeitlich begrenzt, sie dürfen Nachtangeln.
An manchen Gewässern ist für Gäste nur eine Rute erlaubt .

Allerdings kümmern sich manchmal Gewässer Besitzer oder Pächter nicht so wirklich und geben unmengen an Karten aus.
Da kann man sich denken was da los ist.

Einmal war ich sauer weil mir fürs Fliegenfischen ein neues Gewässer empfohlen wurde.
Es war aber nur ein versiffter alter Nebengraben eines Baches.
Der mit ein paar Steinen etwas fließender gemacht wurde.
Knapp 2km, gefangen hab ich natürlich nix.
3 verpilzte Forellen schwammen da rum,sonst kein weiteres Lebewesen.
Und das für 25€.

Tageskarten Preise variieren bei uns stark .
Für Fliessgewässer ist von 17-30€ alles dabei.
Kleinere Weiher gehen ab 15 € her.
Oft zahlt man auch ca.5 Euro Pfand noch zusätzlich die man wieder bekommt wenn man die Karte zurück gibt.

Bei Forellen Gewässer ist eine Mitnahme von 1-max. 3 Fischen erlaubt.
Das ist hier die Regel.

Bei Seen usw. Sind die Entnahmeregeln oft unterschiedlich.
Oft 2 Gutfische und Forellen evtl. Noch extra.
Weissfische unterliegen selten einer Entnahme Regel.
Meist sind aber 3 Fische erlaubt. 
Sogenannte "Edelfische" Forellen, Karpfen usw.
Mittlerweile gibt's  aber auch Gewässer wo nur 5 oder 10 Köderfische erlaubt sind.

Und meist nur ein Raubfisch(Zander oder Hecht)

In guten TK Gewässern gibt's meist viele Karpfen und im Frühjahr oft auch Forellen.

Mir ist aber ein gesunder Mischbestand deutlich lieber.

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich aber schon länger in einem Verein bin.
Momentan schwinden bei uns aber auch die Gewässer wos Tageskarten gibt und die Vereine sind voll.
Oft gibt's Tageskarten auch nur in Verbindung mit Begleitung eines Verreinsmitgliedes.
Grüße Michi


----------



## vonda1909 (2. Februar 2021)

Früher an der Lippe war es nur von 1 Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang  bis 1 Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang  möglich als Gast  zu fischen doch mit 5 DM auchnicht teuer


----------



## vonda1909 (2. Februar 2021)

Bei den Preisen denke ich an Wucher. Ich habe schon gedacht die 5 Euro für eine Karte des Aschendorferverein (Emsland ) zuvor waren  es 3 Euro wären überteuert.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2021)

Ich habe, m.E., nichts dagegen, wenn die Inhaber auch höhere Preise für TK erheben. Aber wenn man dann für 25.-/Tag vor einem leeren und keimigen Wiesenbach steht, dann hat die Gaudi ein Loch. Für das Geld darf schon ein angemessener Gegenwert geboten werden. Ich lege dabei kein Augenmerk auf kg/€, aber stimmen darf es schon!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Februar 2021)

Ich greife immer sofort zu Jahreskarte wenn mich bestimmte Gewässer interessieren, auch dann über Vereinsmitgliedschaft wenn es erforderlich ist... Einfach spontan losfahren ist es mir die Sache voll wert ohne vorher noch Ticket besorgen zu müssen sowie alle anderen bekannten Vorteile...
Bin Mitglied in drei verschiedenen Vereinen, wobei ich mir die letzten zwei Jahre zwei davon schenken könnte... Aber manche Kameradschaft und die Feiern sind immer wieder schön und der Sache wert dabei zu sein...
Anfangs habe ich mir auch immer Tageskarten geholt aber das Verhältnis Tageskarte zu Jahreskarte rechnet sich garnicht wenn man 3-5 mal angeln ist, bis auf die einmalige Aufnahmegebühr die man dann nie wieder bezahlen muss...


----------



## 49er (3. Februar 2021)

In unserem Verein (nähe Neu-Ulm) hast als Tages- bzw. Jahreskartenangler eigentlich keine Nachteile, außer dem Preis. Tageskarten liegen so zwischen 14€ und 17€.
Eine Mitgliedschaft lohnt sich bei uns aber schon nach dem zweiten Jahr, gegenüber einem Gastangler der sich immer eine Jahreskarte für das jeweilige Gewässer holt.
Ok, es sind auch nicht alle Gewässer bei uns für Tages/Jahreskarten freigegeben, das ist auch noch ein Nachteil.
Wir haben hier ein paar Baggerseen und einige Kilometer Donau.


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Februar 2021)

Hi,
hier in OWL liegen die Kartenpreise bei ca. 10/Tag. Das ist angemessen. Es gibt schon Einschränkungen, was die Bootsnutzung angeht und manche Vereine erlauben auch nur das Angeln in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitgliedes.


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Februar 2021)

BEVOR ich mir dieses Jahr eine Tageskarte kaufe, lese ich mir erstmal die Fangbegrenzung und auch alles andere gut durch! 
Ich habe dann vor, von Mitternacht bis Mitternacht zu angeln, um den Gültigkeitszeitraum voll auszuschöpfen... Bis ich mein Fanglimit erreicht habe. Mich interessieren eigentlich nur Flüsse, die nicht allzuweit von mir entfernt sind. 
Bevor ich mir eine Tageskarte hole, inspiziere ich die erlaubte Gewässerstrecke und schaue, von welcher Seite ich wo am besten angeln kann, dann erlebe ich mit der Investition von 15 € + Fahrt- und verpflegungskosten jedenfalls keine Enttäuschung....


----------



## hanzz (3. Februar 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> manche Vereine erlauben auch nur das Angeln in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitgliedes.


Und das ist für mich ein Unsinn. 
Mag Gründe dafür geben, jedoch sind dadurch ein paar Seen für mich absolut unerreichbar. 
War mal an einem See mit top Brassenbestand, was mich echt reizt. Doch der Kumpel, der in dem Verein war, ist es nicht mehr. 
Würde mir gerne ein persönliches Bild vom restlichen Bestand machen und mich nicht auf Aussagen auf Vereinsseiten im Internet stützen, bevor ich 250 Euro für den Verein hinblätter.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und das ist für mich ein Unsinn.
> Mag Gründe dafür geben, jedoch sind dadurch ein paar Seen für mich absolut unerreichbar.
> War mal an einem See mit top Brassenbestand, was mich echt reizt. Doch der Kumpel, der in dem Verein war, ist es nicht mehr.
> Würde mir gerne ein persönliches Bild vom restlichen Bestand machen und mich nicht auf Aussagen auf Vereinsseiten im Internet stützen, bevor ich 250 Euro für den Verein hinblätter.


Hallo,

ist bei uns im Verein auch so. Bis vor etlichen Jahren waren wir da auch toleranter, aber schlechte Erfahrungen mit Gastanglern haben uns dazu bewogen Gastkarten nur noch in Begleitung eines Mitgliedes und auch nicht für alle Gewässer auszugeben.
Im Verein ist es viel einfacher, da habe ich das ganze Jahr Zugang zu allen Gewässern des Vereins, derzeit 15 bei uns, ohne Limitierung der Besuche und da sind wirklich gute bis sehr gute dabei. In Deutschland habe ich schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr auf Tageskarten gefischt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## nostradamus (3. Februar 2021)

Hi 
interessantes Thema! 

Ich denke, dass jeder Verein oder auch jede private Person, der Tagsesscheine ausgibt auch entsprechend Geld damit verdienen möchte. Die Preise für Gewässer steigen jährlich und auch die Pacht. Dazu kommt noch die Tatsache, dass neben den vierbeinern (wo bereits vorhanden!) auch die beflügelten für einen sehr großen schaden unter den fischen sorgt. Als muss der Scheinausgeber entsprechend mit Besatz gegen steuern und das kostet. 
Das die Preise für einen Tagesschein in die höhe gehen, ist entsprechend absolut nachvollziehbar!  

Dazu kommt auch, dass sich das Verhalten einiger Angler verändrt hat. Ein miteinander mit der Natur ist teils auch nicht wirklich mehr sichtbar. Dazu kommt ausserdem noch der Gedanke, dass man alles was man fängt entnehmen kann. 

Beispiel: 
- Damit ein Raubfisch 1 Kilo zunehmen kann, benötigt er zwischen 5 und 10kg Nahrung (abhängig von den Bedingungen) 
- 1 kg Weissfisch kostet ca. 5 Euro 
- Beachten muss man den Verlust der Weissfische (Komoran etc) 

Gruß


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Februar 2021)

@hanzz: Diese Regelungen sind durch das extreme Fehlverhalten einiger Gastangler eingeführt worden. Für Urlauber ist das natürlich totaler Mist, aber aufgrund der Vorkomnisse kann ich es gu verstehen. Weiterhin gibt es Gewässer, die ohne Vereinsschlüssel nur schlecht zu erreichen sind. Es gibt aber auch einige Gewässer, wo es diese Beschränkungen nicht gibt.


----------



## hanzz (3. Februar 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Diese Regelungen sind durch das extreme Fehlverhalten einiger Gastangler eingeführt worden.


Ja. Das ist mir klar und kann ich auch verstehen. 
Wenn sich Gäste nicht verhalten, wie es sich als Gast gehört, ist das die einzige und nachvollziehbare Konsequenz.


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. Februar 2021)

In unserer Gegend ist es häufig so, dass man ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft auch keine Jahreskarte bekommt, Bleibt also nur die Tageskarte, wenn man mal was anderes sehen will als den immer gleichen Tümpel / Flussabschnitt. 

Preise zwischen 12€ und 40€ sind recht happig, deshalb gönne ich mir den Luxus nur ein paar mal im Jahr.
Schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich bis jetzt nicht gemacht, manchmal fängt man, manchmal nicht. Liegt natürlich auch daran, dass man die Gewässer nicht so gut kennt wie die Locals. 

Die Beschränkungen sind unterschiedlich, Nachtangelverbot, Tu dies nicht, tu das nicht usw. gibt es schon, muss man sich halt drauf einrichten.

Besser Tageskarten als gar keine Möglichkeit woanders zu angeln.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Februar 2021)

Hah, schönes Thema !

Ich kenne einige Seen , wo man als Gastangler einfach stark eingeschränkt wird seitens der Vereine.

Beispielsweise wurden von Gastkartenanglern wiederholt beim Nachtangeln die wertvollen Aale gefangen und auch Bilder ins Netz gestellt.

Es folgte das Nachtangelverbot für Gastangler.

Es wurden von Gastanglern Futterplätze angelegt und Karpfenspots belegt.

Es wurde ein Boilie - Verbot verhängt , was zusätzlich zum Nachtangelverbot praktisch das Karpfenangeln verbietet.

Es wurden keine Tageskarten ausgegeben , bevor Forellen besetzt wurden ,erst ein paar Wochen später.

Ein Fliesgewässer verbietet den Fang von "Raubfisch" für Gastangler - was bedeutet , es geht nur noch auf Weißfisch ( Forellen regelmäßig dort ).

Es geht noch weiter : Vereinsangler dürfen 3 , Gastangler nur 1 Hecht pro Tag mitnehmen.

Ich meine, irgendwie kann man die Vereine auch verstehen ... aber teils deutliche Nachteile für Gastangler sind schon da in sogn. "Ballungsgebieten" ( wie es in großen Seenlandschaften so aussieht , oder bei viel Wasserfläche weiß ich allerdings nicht ) ...


Wahrscheinlich würde ich als Verein ähnlich denken.....


R.S.

P.s: eine Tageskarte für einen normalen See , die mit € 15,00 zu Buche steht , kann man sich auch nicht mal eben so und immer leisten , wenn man Anfahrt und übrige Kosten sieht...hier sind sozial schwächere Gastangler auch im Nachteil...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja. Das ist mir klar und kann ich auch verstehen.
> Wenn sich Gäste nicht verhalten, wie es sich als Gast gehört, ist das die einzige und nachvollziehbare Konsequenz.


Nicht nur...
Einige regt es auf wenn Fremde viel fangen und ein anderer Grund ist dann auch eventuell schnell erfunden...


----------



## Danielsu83 (3. Februar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hah, schönes Thema !
> 
> Ich kenne einige Seen , wo man als Gastangler einfach stark eingeschränkt wird seitens der Vereine.
> 
> ...



Moin,

also ich finde aus Sicht des Vereins völlig logisch das man Mitgliedern Vorteile gegenüber Gastanglern gewährt. Die Mitglieder bezahlen und pflegen halt den ganzen Spaß. Deswegen dürfen bei uns die Mitglieder zum Beispiel mehr Ruten nutzen, Futterboote/Boote nutzen, Grillen und noch so ein paar Kleinigkeiten. 

Wenn Gastangler den Mitgliedern gleichgestellt sind ist das irgendwie unfair und führt sicherlich dazu das der Verein weniger Mitglieder und damit weniger Planbarkeit hat. 

Was den Preis anbetrifft ist es so das die Tagesscheine bei uns derzeit 9 € kosten, ich aber durchaus für 15€ wäre. Die 9 € bzw. damals 16 Mark waren hier in der Region eben schon im Jahr 2000 der übliche Preis. Und seitdem ist eben alles teurer geworden. Ich persönlich finde übrigens auch 15€ für nen ganzen Tag Spaß recht günstig. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Was den Preis anbetrifft ist es so das die Tagesscheine bei uns derzeit 9 € kosten, ich aber durchaus für 15€ wäre. Die 9 € bzw. damals 16 Mark waren hier in der Region eben schon im Jahr 2000 der übliche Preis. Und seitdem ist eben alles teurer geworden. *Ich persönlich finde übrigens auch 15€ für nen ganzen Tag Spaß recht günstig.*


Kauf dir mal in einem durchschnittlichen Skigebiet eine Tageskarte zum Skifahren.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


Andal schrieb:


> Kauf dir mal in einem durchschnittlichen Skigebiet eine Tageskarte zum Skifahren


Was kosten drei Tage an einer Fliegenstrecke in Österreich? Was löhnen manche Mädels für ein Musical in Hamburg ?

Kommt halt immer auf die individuelle Einschätzung an.

Zum Thema Regelungen für  Gastangler ist meine Erfahrung, dass früher hier in der Gegend  noch großzügiger Gastkarten ausgegeben wurden und Gastangler auch kaum eingeschränkt wurden.  Mittlerweile gibt es fast nur noch Gastkarten, wenn man ein Vereinsmitglied als Begleitung hat. An den wenigen Strecken ohne Begleitung gibt es eben deutliche Beschränkungen.


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2021)

Es wird genau das genommen, was die Kunden noch bereit sind, auszugeben und es soll sogar Leute geben, die Sachen nicht erwerben, weil sie zu preiswert sind.


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Februar 2021)

Wenn das  Mitglied  schon 500 Euro bezahlt  ist es logisch  das Tsgeskarten kosten.Wenn dagegen  das Konto der Vereine  prall gefüllt  ist .Ist  die Frage berechtigt  ob diese Preise  gerechtfertigt  sind.


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2021)

Unser Verein vergibt gar keine Gastkarten. Aber an vereinseigenen Gewässern kann ein Mitglied problemlos und KOSTENFREI einen Gast mitbringen, wenn der nur einen "Blauen" gültigen Fischereischein sein eigen nennt. Dann kann der Gast die "zweite Rute" des Mitglieds auf Friedfisch einsetzen. Raubfische nicht - aber einem geschenkten Gaul...!


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


vonda1909 schrieb:


> ob diese Preise gerechtfertigt sind.


Ob ein Preis gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht, ist individuelle Ansichtssache.  In einer Marktwirtschaft wird das durch Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt.

Ob ein Verein überhaupt Gastkarten ausgeben will oder muss hängt von verschiedenen Kriterien ab.

In den Vereinen, in denen ich Mitglied bin, gibt es nur für eine einzige Strecke "freie" Gastkarten und auch nur  für Übernachtungsgäste der Gemeinde von der das Fischereirecht gepachtet wurde. Für stadtnahe Gewässer, gibt es keine Gastkarten, ansonsten nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds, das auch die Bürgschaft für evtl. Fehlverhalten übernehmen müsste.

Warum immer weniger Vereine gewillt sind weiterhin Gastangler ohne Aufsicht an ihre Gewässer zu lassen, wird unterschiedliche Gründe haben.


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Februar 2021)

Ich denke, das sich die Corona-Einschränkungen (Lockdowns) auch irgendwie durchaus positiver auf den Tageskartenverkauf bzw. auf Gastangler auswirkt! 
Fakt ist: Seit letztem Jahr kommt nichts mehr in die Vereinskasse. Gewinne aus Vereinsfesten sowie der Fischverkauf auf anderen öffentlichen Veranstaltungen bleiben aus. 
Die ständigen Kosten eines Vereines laufen aber weiter! 
Pacht, Fischbesatz, Gebühren und Kosten für Neuanschaffungen bzw. Baumaßnahmen verringern das Vereinskontoguthaben erheblich! 

Die Mitgliedsbeiträge können das wohl kaum ausgleichen.... 
Also ist die einzigste Einnahmequelle der Tageskartenverkauf! 
Ob da allerdings irgendwelche Lockerungen für Gastangler mit einhergehen, ist fraglich. 
Denn dazu müssten ja erst neue Karten gedruckt werden, was den Vereinen wieder neue Kosten auferlegen würde. 

Ich denke, jeder Tageskartenverkauf unterstützt den entsprechenden Verein, ich kann mir ja selbst aussuchen, mit welchen Bedingungen und Einschränkungen ich am besten Leben kann...


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2021)

Wenn man den Spieß umdreht, wird auch ein Stiefel daraus.

Stellt euch vor, ihr habt einen netten See und da solltet ihr Tageskarten verschleudern und Hinz & Kunz dabei hilflos zusehen, wie sie lustige Urstände feiern und die Sau rauslassen. Da wäre garantiert auch keiner voll des Lobes.


----------



## Danielsu83 (3. Februar 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Wenn das  Mitglied  schon 500 Euro bezahlt  ist es logisch  das Tsgeskarten kosten.Wenn dagegen  das Konto der Vereine  prall gefüllt  ist .Ist  die Frage berechtigt  ob diese Preise  gerechtfertigt  sind.



Moin, 

der Kontostand des Vereins hat doch nichts mit den Tageskartenpreis zutun. Wenn es danach geht müssten viele Vereine die Tageskarten verschenken. Der Vereinsbeitrag hat übrigens auch nichts mit dem Kontostand des Vereins zutun. Der Kotostand des Vereins hängt eher daran wie der Verein Wirtschaftet. 

Die Konten der Mitglieder der einen oder anderen Band die ich eigentlich letztes Jahr sehen wollte und jetzt hoffentlich dieses Jahr sehe sind vermutlich so voll wie die Konten aller Vereine in NRW zusammen, und trotzdem verschenken die ihre Konzerte nicht und rufen Preise auf die für 1-2 Jahresbeiträge reichen. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## bobbl (3. Februar 2021)

In der Nürnberger Gegend hab ich ein Jahr mit TK geangelt, dann wars mir zu doof. Man ist einfach extrem unflexibel und hat keine wirklich tolle Auswah.


----------



## Danielsu83 (3. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich denke, das sich die Corona-Einschränkungen (Lockdowns) auch irgendwie durchaus positiver auf den Tageskartenverkauf bzw. auf Gastangler auswirkt!
> Fakt ist: Seit letztem Jahr kommt nichts mehr in die Vereinskasse. Gewinne aus Vereinsfesten sowie der Fischverkauf auf anderen öffentlichen Veranstaltungen bleiben aus.
> Die ständigen Kosten eines Vereines laufen aber weiter!
> Pacht, Fischbesatz, Gebühren und Kosten für Neuanschaffungen bzw. Baumaßnahmen verringern das Vereinskontoguthaben erheblich!
> ...



Moin, 

das dürfte meiner Meinung nach eher ein regionales bzw. Vereinsspezifisches Thema zuseien. Zumindest hier fallen mir gerade mal 3 Vereine ein die sich hauptsächlich oder im messbaren Bereich durch Fischverkauf oder Veranstaltungen finanzieren. Bei uns dienen die Veranstaltungen eher der Mitgliederbespaßung und laufen auf +-10 € raus. Den Stress mit Veranstaltungen Gewinn erwirtschaften zu müssen tun wir uns gar nicht an, und finanzieren uns da lieber nachhaltiger. 

Und auch mit den Tagesscheinen verdienen sich hier in der Region die Vereine kaum ne goldene Nase. Man kann ja hier ungefähr abschätzen was der Rest so an Kosten hat und man bekommt ja auch mit was der Rest so an Tagesscheinen verkauft. 

Wenn man die Kosten gegenrechnet dürfte es lohnender seien in der Zeit irgendwas anderes zutreiben. Gastkarten sind ein Werbeinstrument. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Februar 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der Kontostand des Vereins hat doch nichts mit den Tageskartenpreis zutun. Wenn es danach geht müssten viele Vereine die Tageskarten verschenken. Der Vereinsbeitrag hat übrigens auch nichts mit dem Kontostand des Vereins zutun. Der Kotostand des Vereins hängt eher daran wie der Verein Wirtschaftet.
> 
> ...


Das bezog  sich nicht nur auf die Tsgeskarten sondern  auch auf den Jahresbeitrag  so wie Aufnahme  Gebühren.Bei vielen klingt  es als  sei jeder Verein  ein Wirtschaftunternehmen .Doch die Vereine die ich kenne sind alle  ev .Und dadurch nicht Gewinn Orientiert. 
Wenn ich bei so einigen lese wie schlimm  Gastangler sind speichern sie doch gleich von sich selbst. Denn wer war noch nie an irgend einem Gewässer  zu Gast.


----------



## Danielsu83 (3. Februar 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Das bezog  sich nicht nur auf die Tsgeskarten sondern  auch auf den Jahresbeitrag  so wie Aufnahme  Gebühren.Bei vielen klingt  es als  sei jeder Verein  ein Wirtschaftunternehmen .Doch die Vereine die ich kenne sind alle  ev .Und dadurch nicht Gewinn Orientiert.
> Wenn ich bei so einigen lese wie schlimm  Gastangler sind speichern sie doch gleich von sich selbst. Denn wer war noch nie an irgend einem Gewässer  zu Gast.



Naja, einen Verein wirtschaftlich zuführen ist meistens nicht der schlechteste Weg und im Idealfall profitieren davon dann auch die Mitglieder. 

Außerdem hält man sich so ja auch schonmal Problemfälle fern. Wir hatten festgestellt das wir eine große Problemfallgruppe hatten die zu uns gekommen sind weil wir einen günstigen Aufnahmeantrag hatten. Haben daraufhin den Aufnahmebeitrag um 50% erhöht , hatten keine Einbruch bei den Neuaufnahmen aber weniger Problemfälle. Ein paar Jahre später haben wir mal unseren seit Gründung des Vereins nicht angepassten Mitgliedsbeitrag erhöht (mit einer fast 100% Zustimmung der Mitglieder) einfach weil wir immer noch zu günstig waren und haben die Quote an Problemfällen und Mahnverfahren nochmal deutlich gesenkt. 

Das Geld kommt auch wieder den Mitgliedern zugute, wir besetzen z.B. nochmal deutlich mehr und haben noch so 2-3 lustige Ideen im Köcher. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Februar 2021)

Was versteht euer  Verein unter Problem fälle?


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Februar 2021)

Doch nicht etwas  Arbeitslose  Rentner und Behindert?


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe, m.E., nichts dagegen, wenn die Inhaber auch höhere Preise für TK erheben. Aber wenn man dann für 25.-/Tag vor einem leeren und keimigen Wiesenbach steht, dann hat die Gaudi ein Loch. Für das Geld darf schon ein angemessener Gegenwert geboten werden. Ich lege dabei kein Augenmerk auf kg/€, aber stimmen darf es schon!


Ja das TK Gewässer muss ja nicht von Fisch überquellen. 
Aber ein paar Fischlein hätte ich gern gesehen. Oder eher eines erwischt.
Hab auch nix gegen Aitel oder nein netten Aland.
Ich war mal an nem Gewässer in der Nähe bei Freising.
Das war ein großer Bach.
Hab zwar nix gefangen aber doch  einige Fische gesehen. 
Aber das war ein Naturerlebnis sondergleichen. 
Eine fast unberührte Gegend.
Zwar ein bisschen anstrengend zu durchlaufen aber Wunderschön  .

Aber mann muss bei uns halt schon meistens ein gutes Stück fahren um an gute Gewässer zu kommen. 
Das war auch einer der Gründe um in einen Verein zu gehen .


----------



## hanzz (3. Februar 2021)

Das größte Problem wird wohl Müll und Kacke sein, gefolgt von zuviel Entnahme und Entnahme von Untermaß. 
Schau dich doch mal in den Straßen um, überall schmeißen Leute ihren Müll hin. 
Ich werd jeden Morgen irre, wenn ich mit den Hunden raus gehe und mich in den Straßen umschaue. 
Das ist dann an Gewässern nicht anders. 
Da kann man schon bestens nachvollziehen, dass Gastangeln gar nicht oder nur in Begleitung eines Mitglieds möglich ist. 

Wenn man zu Hause Gäste hat und die kacken neben das Klo oder ziehen nicht ab und schmeissen Müll und ihre Kippen einfach in die Küche, fliegen die auch raus und waren das letzte Mal da.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Februar 2021)

Problemfall klingt irgendwie komisch.
Wahrscheinlich Zahlungsunfähigkeit oder ähnliches.
Problemfallgruppe klingt hart.
@hanzz 
Saubären gibt's leider überall.
Die meisten erwischt man aber nicht.


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das größte Problem wird wohl Müll und Kacke sein, gefolgt von zuviel Entnahme und Entnahme von Untermaß.
> Schau dich doch mal in den Straßen um, überall schmeißen Leute ihren Müll hin.
> Ich werd jeden Morgen irre, wenn ich mit den Hunden raus gehe und mich in den Straßen umschaue.
> Das ist dann an Gewässern nicht anders.
> ...


Und ein Vereinsmitglied macht das nicht?


----------



## Danielsu83 (3. Februar 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Was versteht euer  Verein unter Problem fälle?



Da gibts ja verschiedene Arten von... über die Preisschraube bekommt man gut die :

Leute die irgendwie immer Probleme beim bezahlen haben
Ihren Vereinsbeitrag am liebsten mit Muscheln oder defekten Angelgerät bezahlen wollen
Personen mit einem Schwierigen Sozialverhalten
Mitglieder die jeden Unsinn (Ob Beiträge bezahlt, Regeln eingehalten ) mit dir diskutieren wollen 
Personen mit einem Absurden Anspruchsdenken (z.B. rund um die Uhr Verfügbarkeit des Vorstandes, 

Und weil du explizit gefragt hast: 

Personen mit einem Behinderten Ausweis sind in der Summe nicht auffälliger als der Rest. Mir wären da nur 2 Negativ in Erinnerung
Rentner haben zwar manchmal seltsame Ideen sind aber eigentlich auch harmlos. 

Und bei den Arbeitslosen ist es so das es da meiner Meinung nach 2 Gruppen gibt. Einmal diejenigen die unverschuldet in Arbeitslosigkeit geraten sind durch Krankheit oder Pech, wobei sich letztere Fangen. Das sind auch die, die nicht nach irgendwelchen Vergünstigungen fragen, pünktlich zahlen und beim Arbeitstag reinklotzen. 

Und eben die Gruppe wo die Langzeitarbeitslosigkeit eben in der Person begründet ist. Die Fallen immer wieder negativ auf, haben immer ganz tolle Ideen und sagen dir am Telefon schon mal das die ja schon sonst keinen Bock auf Arbeiten haben und deswegen auch zum Arbeitstag nicht kommen. Aber wenn der Vorstand die Strafgebühr übernehmen würde wäre das nur fair. Sowas braucht keiner!

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Februar 2021)

Oder das  Problem  entsteht  weil  einige zu viel Zeit  am Wasser  verbringen  und dann Neid auf kommt .Die fangen den anderen die Fische weg


----------



## hanzz (3. Februar 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Und ein Vereinsmitglied macht das nicht?


Das wird früher oder später rauskommen.


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Februar 2021)

Nun nur der erste Grund hat eine Berechtigung Wer  nich zahlt geht!
Doch wenn einer in Arbeit steht  kann er machen was er will doch wird  er Arbeitslos ist er in deiner Sicht der Problemfall.Habt ihr auch eine Lösung bei Ausländern die dann auch noch genug Geld haben


----------



## hanzz (3. Februar 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Doch wenn einer in Arbeit steht kann er machen was er will doch wird er Arbeitslos ist er in deiner Sicht der Problemfall.


Hat Daniel doch so gar nicht gesagt. 
Asoziales Verhalten gibt es in allen Schichten.


----------



## Danielsu83 (3. Februar 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Nun nur der erste Grund hat eine Berechtigung Wer  nich zahlt geht!
> Doch wenn einer in Arbeit steht  kann er machen was er will doch wird  er Arbeitslos ist er in deiner Sicht der Problemfall.Habt ihr auch eine Lösung bei Ausländern die dann auch noch genug Geld haben



Habe ich so doch nirgendwo gesagt. Wer sich daneben benimmt geht. Wer nicht zahlt geht auch! Egal ob er Berufstätig ist oder nicht. Aber wir haben uns mal den Spaß gemacht die Problemfälle aus 15 Jahren auszuwerten, und da findet man dann bei manchen Personengruppen eben Häufungen. Und da kann man jka durchaus was draus lernen. Übrigens die Personen die mal gearbeitet haben finden meistens was neues, außer sie haben ein schweres Gesundheitliches leiden und auch die sind meist unauffällig.

Und ganz ehrlich mir ist meine Freizeit einfach zu schade um jedes Jahr aufs neue Ärger mit dem selben Typus Mensch zu haben. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2021)

Komisch... genau das Thema Gastangler und Gastkarten fördert immer so einen sonderbaren Show-Bolschewismus zu Tage. "Man könnte,,, man müsste... die bösen Kapitalisten in den Vereinen!"


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. Februar 2021)

Ich sehe das als Kosten Nutzen Faktor... Die Tages/Nacht Karte für den Eider Ringkanal kostet 6 Euro, die Jahreskarte  130 Euro. Mehr als 5 x im Jahr schaffe ich es nicht dort zu Angeln. Also ist die Tageskarte (24 Stunden) doch eine gute Sache.


----------



## Rapfologe (4. Februar 2021)

Da ich kein Vereinsmitglied bin, kann ich die ganze Sache nur aus der Gastperspektive betrachten.
Eine Jahreskarte besitze ich nur in einem anderen europäischen Land, da ich dort beruflich regelmäßig und teils dauerhaft wohne. Dort ist das Angeln anderes organisiert und ich kann mit einer Jahreskarte fast die gesamten verfügbaren Gewässer (einige Privatgewässer und Salmonidenstrecken ausgenommen) einer riesigen geographischen Fläche befischen - vergleichbar mit mehreren Bundesländern zusammengefasst in Deutschland. Da ich fast jedes Wochenende regelmäßig mit der Spinnrute als Ausgleich zum Job wenigstens kurz am Wasser bin, macht nur dort eine Jahreskarte für mich Sinn.
In Deutschland fische ich sehr unregelmäßig und sporadisch an verschiedenen Gewässern - eigentlich nur im Urlaub sowie sehr selten an Tagesausflügen. Hier erwerbe ich Tages- und Wochenkarten. Meine Gewässer die ich in Deutschland befische, sind alles etwas größere Fischereigewässer, wo die Angelkarten meist beim Fischer oder an anderen touristischen Ausgabestellen erworben werden, Vereinsgewässer befische ich als Gast überhaupt nicht. Die sich allmählich entwickelnde Online-Verfügbarkeit von Karten ist für mich ideal und ich hoffe hier auf einen weiteren Ausbau. Preislich bin ich zähneknirschend bereit, relativ viel für Tageskarten zu zahlen, da dies für meine Angelsituation und Präferenz immer noch die wirtschaftlichste Option ist.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Februar 2021)

Für meine Stamm Gewässer habe ich auch die Jahreskarte. Aber man braucht ja auch mal bisschen Abwechslung.  Und dafür sind die Tageskarten ideal.


----------



## nostradamus (4. Februar 2021)

Hi,
ich finde, das es ganz stark darauf ankommt, welche position man einnimmt! 

Besitzer (Verein/privat)
Möglichst ein Gewässer anbieten, womit man einen gewinn erzielen kann

Kunde
Schöne stunden verbringen/was (möglichst viel) fangen..... 

Die Randbedingungen ändern sich und man "muss" in meinen augen in ein Verein eintreten, damit man die interessanten  Gewässer befischen kann. Je nach Region gehen die preise extrem auseinander....


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2021)

Der Rhein kostet hier knappe 45,- € im Jahr, respektive 22,50 € für die Rentnerkarte. Pro Jahr. Vereine auf der Strecke unbekannt.


----------



## nostradamus (4. Februar 2021)

Andal, aber der Rhein ist in Länderhand. Man muss nichts einsetzen und man verdient doch nur...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Februar 2021)

Ich glaube es gibt keine Vereine auf der Strecke... Häfen, Seitenarme (Altrhrein), Kiesgruben, Seen mit Anschluss etc. etc. nur wie mir bekannt...


----------



## fishhawk (4. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

die Problematik ist bei uns in der Gegend erst im Laufe der letzten 20 jahre entstanden.  Im letzten Jahrtausend waren die Vereine deutlich gastfreundlicher.  Das dürfte auch was mit der Entwicklung der Anglerschaft an sich zu tun haben.

Bestimmte Gruppierungen mit ggf. negativen Auswüchsen gab es im letzten Jahrtausend ja kaum.

In einem Vereinsgewässer kann man Mitglieder wesentlich besser vorsortieren und auch überwachen als Gastangler.

Ich hab mir früher auch ab und zu mal ne Gastkarte geholt, das geht jetzt nicht mehr.  Finde ich zwar nicht schön, aber ich verstehe schon, dass ich da den Preis für das Verhalten anderer zahlen muss. Ist bei vielen anderen Regelungen ja auch so.

Ich bin in zwei Vereinen Mitglied.  In dem Großverein seit über 40 Jahren.  Der hat ne breite Gewässerpalette und besetzt großzügig fangfähige Fische.   Dort kann mittlerweile jeder Mitglied werden, der möchte, zu jeder Zeit ohne große Formalitäten.  Dafür sind dann die Angeltage pro  Gewässer und Jahr begrenzt etc. .  Sind die Besuche aufgebraucht ist Schluss.  Obwohl man dort zeitweise  gute Fänge machen könnte, hab ich da schon längere Zeit nicht mehr geangelt.  Mein Beitrag ist also quasi eine Spende.

Im kleinen Verein ist die Mitgliederzahl so klein gedeckelt, dass man jederzeit ans Wasser kann wenn man möchte, trotzdem trittt man sich nicht auf die Füße.  Wenn ein Platz im Verein frei wird, braucht man zwei Bürgen um auf die Bewerberliste zu kommen.  Der Vorstand sucht dann die Leute aus, die zum Verein und seinen Zielen passen.   Und da spielt das Einkommen etc. keine Rolle. Besatz erfolgt im Sinne der Nachhaltigkeit und Hege.  Dort springen einem die Fische zwar nicht in die Pfanne, aber man kann in Ruhe angeln und ab und zu auch mal schöne Exemplare fangen.

An Gewässern, die regelmäßig von einer Masse anonymer Angler gestürmt werden, macht mir das Angeln keinen Spaß.

Bin trotzdem froh, dass es die auch in unserer Gegend solche Gewässer noch gibt, denn da verteilt sich dann der Angeldruck besser.

Deshalb geben manche Vereine auch "freie Gastkarten" dann für die Gewässer aus, die bei den Mitgliedern wenig beliebt sind.

Wenn es gar keine Möglichkeiten für Gastangler mehr gäbe, wäre das auch nicht so toll.

An Daniels Vereinsgewässern würde ich mich wahrscheinlich auch  ziemlich wohlfühlen. Würde auch sofort nen Aufnahmeantrag stellen, aber 500 km Anfahrt sind mir dann doch zu weit.  Ich wünsche dem Verein aber trotzdem viel Erfolg.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hat Daniel doch so gar nicht gesagt.
> Asoziales Verhalten gibt es in allen Schichten.


Stimmt doch den Rüpel der seid 12 Jahren studierte  seinen MC Donald Müll an jedem Parkplatz liegen lässt  also auch am Wasser und Papa alles bezahlt .Wobei der alte Herr zum Sommerfest  das Spanferkel und100 Liter Bier  spendiert. Den könnt ihr so nicht loswerden  wollt  ihr auch nicht.Nacj deinen Aussagen Daniel sehe ich wo es bei euch drauf raus läuft.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (4. Februar 2021)

Ich habe grundsätzlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht und nutze derartige Angebote häufig. Wenn es die Karten auch noch online gibt finde ich es noch besser. Aber natürlich gibt es auch weniger schöne Erfahrungen, wie beim Angelverein Hagen im Bremischen: Gastangler dürfen nur von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang, man darf nur mit Einzelhaken Fischen usw. Wenn Ein Verein keine Gastangler will, sollte er keine Karten rausgeben .


----------



## nostradamus (4. Februar 2021)

Hi,
ich würde in einem verein mittlerweile gegen die ausgabe von tagesscheinen stimmen. man holt sich nur ärger ans gewässer für wenig gewinn!!
Ein Verein bewirtschaftet und zahlt für ein Gewässer und die beiträge sollten diese kosten decken. So können sich vereine entsprechend gute Gewässer leisten und diese gewässer bleiben auch gut ... . Also klein, aber fein!

ich persönlich habe es so gemacht, dass ich in die Vereine eingetreten bin, die für mich interessant waren. Blöd wenn man in den urlaub fährt oder nur wenige Tage an dem Ort verweilt!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Februar 2021)

@Danielsu83​Über die Sozialschwachen herziehen ist nicht die feinste Art, die müssen evtl. ihre Löcher zuerst woanders stopfen... Kenne auch Beschäftigte die aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen...
Man kann da einfache Regeln aufstellen, dass man bis zum gewissen Tag x bezahlt, oder man muss danach erneut eine Aufnahmegebühr bezahlen und fertig... Bei nicht geleisteten Arbeitsdiensten sowie nicht Zahlung der anfallenden Gebühren  die Mitgliedschaft zum Jahresende  kündigen und in Aufnahmevertrag deutlich hinweisen und verankern... Und für die, die echt finanzielle Schwierigkeiten haben,  haben die Möglichkeit rechtzeitig bei Vorstand vorzusprechen um gemeinsam eine Lösung zu finden...So läuft das bei uns im Verein ...
„Ich könnte auch mal behaupten, dass du gerade auch nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte bist und dich lieber rumärgerst und abwertend wirkst...Mach ich aber nicht“

Zum Tageskartenverkauf am Vereinsgewässer vermute ich, dass die meisten Angler aus egoistischen Gründen dagegen stimmen würden und bei höheren Jahresbeitrag dadurch einige davon nicht mit einverstanden wären...
Ein Teufelskreis, Hauptsache ich ...


----------



## nostradamus (4. Februar 2021)

Drillsucht
Was hat es mit Egoismus zutun? 
Ein Verein investiert Geld und arbeitet und dann muss man sich nicht noch gastangler ans Gewässer holen, die 10 Euro zahlen und mit dem Rest nichts zutun haben wollen.

Ein angelverein ist ein Verein und hat entsprechend auch was mit einer Gemeinschaft zutun...


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. Februar 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Stimmt doch den Rüpel der seid 12 Jahren studierte  seinen MC Donald Müll an jedem Parkplatz liegen lässt  also auch am Wasser und Papa alles bezahlt .Wobei der alte Herr zum Sommerfest  das Spanferkel und100 Liter Bier  spendiert. Den könnt ihr so nicht loswerden  wollt  ihr auch nicht.Nacj deinen Aussagen Daniel sehe ich wo es bei euch drauf raus läuft.



Du scheinst so sehr in deinem Klassenkampfwahn gefangen zu seien das du gar nicht liest was ich schreibe. 

Wenn jemand meint das er sich wie ne Sau benehmen muss fliegt der. Egal welcher Klasse er angehört.  Und bevor sich jemand bei uns aus dem Vorstand für 100 Liter Bier und ein Spanferkel prostituieren würde, würde das jeder von uns lieber selbst spenden. Weil auch das am Ende ein auf jeder Ebene schlechtes Geschäft für den Verein ist. 

Deswegen lieber bei der Vorauswahl der Mitglieder darauf achten wer in den Verein kommt und darauf achten das man den Verein von den Einnahmen und Mitgliedern so aufstellt das man niemandem irgendwo reinkriechen muss der sich nicht benimmt. 

Und wir sind eben hingegangen und haben geschaut wer in der Zeit mit uns als Vorstand und eben auch bei früheren Vorständen aus welchem Grund geflogen ist und ob es da Häufungen gibt. Und da wo wir diese gefunden haben die sich eben nicht nur auf die soziale Klasse beziehen, schauen wir das wir die nicht aufnehmen. 

Angesichts dessen das wir nach 6 Jahren doppelt soviele Mitglieder aber nur noch ein Bruchteil an Problemen haben ist meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Argument für diese Methode. 

@Drillsucht69 

Ich habe doch nirgendwo über sozialschwache hergezogen, oder Menschen die mal ein Temporäres Geld Problem haben. Ich habe nur festgestellt das es halt Gruppen gibt die überdurchschnittlich oft negativ auffallen. 

Wir haben natürlich klare Regeln wie mit nicht Zahlern umgegangen wird. Ebenso wie mit Leute die es schaffen jedes Jahr just am Buchungstag Pleite zu seien. Und wir hatten auch lange Zeit fälle die jedes Jahr ihre 2 te Mahnung ausgereizt haben, was uns einfach viel Arbeit gemacht haben. Seitdem die Mahngebühren festgeschrieben sind und die Leute die jedes Jahr die Mahnrunde mitnehmen, dem Verein etwas in Form eines zusätzlichen Arbeitstages etwas zurückgeben dürfen klappt das mit der Zahlung sehr gut. Und natürlich kann man sich da mal für ein Jahr auf eine Verschiebung der Zahlung einigen, wenn jemand aber jedes Jahr das Problem hat läuft da was schief. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## porbeagle (4. Februar 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Andal, aber der Rhein ist in Länderhand. Man muss nichts einsetzen und man verdient doch nur...



Das ist Bundesland abhängig. 
Es gibt sehr wohl Rheinstrecken die Vereinen oder Pachtgemeinschaften gehören.
Und Besatz wird durch den Staat auch gemacht. Das ist bei uns immer dann wenn über Nacht plötzlich
dein Hebgarn voll ist mit hunderten kleiner Hechte oder Zander.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Februar 2021)

Viele Vereine haben eine so hohe Anzahl  an Mitglieder das  agumentiert wird es sein genug Angler  für die  Vereinesgewässer .Doch genau  drauf geschaut sind sehr viele eh nur passiv obwohl  sie als Vollmitglied geführt werden.Selbst Tageskarten für Verbandsgewässer sind nicht überall zubekommen. Obwohl  ich Vergleiche mit anderen Ländern nicht immer  für maßgeblich halte finde ich so wie unsere Niederländischen Nachbarn machen einfacher.Und dort sind fast alle irgendwie  Gastangler. 
Ich Wüste gern  welcher  Verein für seine Karpfen Angler an die Gewässer  alle 500m ein Dixiklo aufgestellt  hat  ?


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. Februar 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Ich Wüste gern  welcher  Verein für seine Karpfen Angler an die Gewässer  alle 500m ein Dixiklo aufgestellt  hat  ?



Wir  Die Karpfenangler im Vorstand sind aber schon immer großzügig gewesen und wir erlauben auch Hechtanglern, profanen Kochtopf und Plumbsanglern, Gastanglern und sogar deren Begleitpersonen die Nutzung des Klos. Übrigens unabhängig von Gewicht, Größe, Beruf und EInkommen.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Februar 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Du scheinst so sehr in deinem Klassenkampfwahn gefangen zu seien das du gar nicht liest was ich schreibe.
> 
> Wenn jemand meint das er sich wie ne Sau benehmen muss fliegt der. Egal welcher Klasse er angehört.  Und bevor sich jemand bei uns aus dem Vorstand für 100 Liter Bier und ein Spanferkel prostituieren würde, würde das jeder von uns lieber selbst spenden. Weil auch das am Ende ein auf jeder Ebene schlechtes Geschäft für den Verein ist.
> 
> ...


Du selbst hast gesagt  es wurde  bei euch über das  Geld  geregelt  sprich verdoppeln des Beitrags. Was  bedeuten kann der Frührentner muss entscheiden was  ihm wichtiger  ist  im Januar sein Essen  oder  die Jahreskarte


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Februar 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Wir  Die Karpfenangler im Vorstand sind aber schon immer großzügig gewesen und wir erlauben auch Hechtanglern, profanen Kochtopf und Plumbsanglern, Gastanglern und sogar deren Begleitpersonen die Nutzung des Klos. Übrigens unabhängig von Gewicht, Größe, Beruf und EInkommen.


Wechseln das Damen oder Herren Klo


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Februar 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Drillsucht
> Was hat es mit Egoismus zutun?
> Ein Verein investiert Geld und arbeitet und dann muss man sich nicht noch gastangler ans Gewässer holen, die 10 Euro zahlen und mit dem Rest nichts zutun haben wollen.
> 
> Ein angelverein ist ein Verein und hat entsprechend auch was mit einer Gemeinschaft zutun...


Nicht jeder denkt und beteiligt sich an der Arbeit wie du vielleicht...
Es gibt auch unterschiedliches Vereinsdenken sowie Vereine...
Es gilt auch nicht auf alle die Vermutung aber schon auf einige viele...
Ist mir aber auch zu ausführlich, es  jetzt auszudiskutieren...
Sorry...


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Was bleibt einem im Urlaub, oder auf einem Ausflug, anderes übrig, als eben eine kurzfristige Angelerlaubnis zu erwerben? Für einen Tag Hamburg werde ich sicher nicht Mitglied in einem Hamburger Angelverein, oder!?


Das ist immer eine Überlegung wert. Die Karten für Elbe, Weser usw. sind teilweise so günstig, da lohnt sich der mehrmalige Aufwand zur Beschaffung einer Wochenkarte (Tageskarten gibt es nicht) nicht. Ich ziehe mir jetzt bereits seit Jahren für die Weser in Bremen meine Jahreskarte. Gab auch schon Jahre, da war ich nur einmal da. Die letzten Jahre aber Tendenz steigend, weil irgendwie schon Geil! Aber im Grundsatz hast Du natürlich recht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Februar 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Wir haben natürlich klare Regeln wie mit nicht Zahlern umgegangen wird. Ebenso wie mit Leute die es schaffen jedes Jahr just am Buchungstag Pleite zu seien. Und wir hatten auch lange Zeit fälle die jedes Jahr ihre 2 te Mahnung ausgereizt haben, was uns einfach viel Arbeit gemacht haben. Seitdem die Mahngebühren festgeschrieben sind und die Leute die jedes Jahr die Mahnrunde mitnehmen, dem Verein etwas in Form eines zusätzlichen Arbeitstages etwas zurückgeben dürfen klappt das mit der Zahlung sehr gut. Und natürlich kann man sich da mal für ein Jahr auf eine Verschiebung der Zahlung einigen, wenn jemand aber jedes Jahr das Problem hat läuft da was schief.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Daniel


Verstehe deine Aufregung nicht wenn alles geregelt ist...Ist halt so...

Habe kein Bock auf zitieren und auf Ping Pong, den schwarzen Peter zuschieben erst recht nicht...
Manche vergessen schnell was geschrieben wurde...
Lass uns auch hier ein Punkt machen... Stehe nicht auf solche Diskussionen...

wünsche dir alles Gute
Mfg. Thomas


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Februar 2021)

Das ist das "Winterloch" Thomas


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. Februar 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Du selbst hast gesagt  es wurde  bei euch über das  Geld  geregelt  sprich verdoppeln des Beitrags. Was  bedeuten kann der Frührentner muss entscheiden was  ihm wichtiger  ist  im Januar sein Essen  oder  die Jahreskarte



Habe ich nicht! Ich habe gesagt das der Aufnahme Beitrag um 50% erhöht wurde. In unserem Fall von 100 auf 150 € . Und das scheint kein Problem gewesen zu seien da wir trotz Erhöhung mehr Neuaufnahmen hatten, durch alle Gruppen hinweg. Also auch bei Rentner und Frührentnern gab es keinen Einbruch. Scheint also auch für diese Gruppe nicht so das Drama gewesen zuseien.

Auch die Erhöhung von ca. 30% über alle Beitragsgruppen hinweg, oder eben beim Normalen Vollzahler führte bei den Bestandsmitgliedern zu keinen Großen Problemen. Wir hatten dadurch keine Kündigung mehr, keiner hat sich beklagt. Und jeder hat sich wohl gedacht 120 € sind ein fairer Preis für das Paket. 

Und sind wir mal ehrlich das im Januar der Beitrag fällig wird ist kein großes Geheimnis, jeder kann für sich selbst entscheiden ob er das aus der Portokasse zahlt oder eben anspart. Und sind wir mal ehrlich wir reden da über 2,5 Döner, 2 Big Mäcs, 2 Schachteln Kippen, oder eine Dose Shishatabak im Monat.  Um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen die jeder kennt. Ohne da irgendwas werten zu wollen. 

Und fast jeder muss bei seinen Ausgaben (mal) Prioritäten setzen. So ist das nunmal im Leben. 

@Drillsucht69 

Ich rege mich doch nicht auf. Also außer deine Unterstellung ich würde mich über sozial Schwache lustig machen. 

Ich sage aber auch das wir als Verein eben entschieden haben das wir eben nicht jedem Brücken bauen müssen und eben nicht jeden aufnehmen wollen. Wenn mir beim Neuaufnahmegespräch besoffen vor die Füße kotzt sage ich dem auch das wir der falsche Verein in für den sind. Macht ja auch keinen Sinn den erst aufzunehmen , den noch 3-4 Mitgliedern vor die Füße kotzen zulassen und den dann auszuschließen.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Februar 2021)

Also ichglaube , ihr habt Beide Recht.

Der Eine hat angst vor asozialem Verhalten , bspw. Zahlungsverweigerern, schlechtem Benehmen am Wasser bspw.,

Der Andere auch , Angst vor asozialem Verhalten durch Pauschal-Ausschluss von "Minderheiten" oder sozial Schwächeren aus dem Vereinsleben.

Das schwingt schon ein wenig das Damoklesschwert über Beiden : zu gutgläubig/naiv und man holt sich die ggf. "Asis" und "Troublemaker" in den Verein.

Zu voreingenommen / mit Vorurteilen : man  verwehrt guten Menschen , die nicht "dem" Vorzeigebürger entsprechen könnten und auch das ein oder andere

Problem evtl. haben , einen Veriensbeitritt.

Das wäre dann ggf. Diskriminierung - und würde mich ggf. persönlich ganz hart treffen.

Blos weil man nen Loch in der Jacke hat, ist man noch kein "Schlechter".

Wie gesagt , ich kann beide Seiten verstehen - grundsätzlich sollte Jeder Mensch ( Angler ) eine Chance bekommen.

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Februar 2021)

Bei den volltrunkenen die kotzen, bin ich bei dir... „Lustig machen“ ist von mir nicht gefallen........
Anscheinend reden wir aneinander vorbei...


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Februar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was kosten drei Tage an einer Fliegenstrecke in Österreich?


Hallo,

ungefähr zwischen 150 und 500 Euro.

Peri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (4. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

ich finde es nicht verwerflich, wenn ein Vereinsvorstand die Bewerber vorab interviewt und sich dann ein Bild macht, wer in den Verein passen würde oder eher nicht.

Dass da "social profiling" o.ä. betrieben wird, habe ich nicht herausgelesen.

Bei Vereinen, wo für die Aufnahme ein als PDF heruntergeladener, ausgedruckter und unterschriebener Mitgliedsantrag + SEPA-Latschriftmandat  reicht, gibt es m.E. schon mehr Probleme am Wasser und bei der Mitgliederverwaltung.


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. Februar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> @Danielsu83​Über die Sozialschwachen herziehen ist nicht die feinste Art, die müssen evtl. ihre Löcher zuerst woanders stopfen... Kenne auch Beschäftigte die aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen...
> 
> 
> Drillsucht69 schrieb:
> ...



Doch ist es !


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Also ichglaube , ihr habt Beide Recht.
> 
> Der Eine hat angst vor asozialem Verhalten , bspw. Zahlungsverweigerern, schlechtem Benehmen am Wasser bspw.,
> 
> ...



Ach, ob jemand Vorzeigebürger ist oder nicht ist für uns ehrlich gesagt nicht so wichtig. Müssten nach dem Kriterium vermutlich viele aus dem "Team " rausschmeißen. 

Was wir halt machen, ist wir unterhalten uns mit den Leuten die wir aufnehmen. Und es fällt halt auf das manche Äußerungen im Gespräch ein starker Indikator dafür sind das es danach Probleme gibt.  Und das tun wir uns dann eben nicht mehr an. Das kann z.B. ein gewisser Typus Personen (nicht alle) seinen die eben Hartz 4 beziehen, oder jemand der was davon erzählt das er wegen seinem Sozialverhalten schon aus mehreren Vereinen rausgeflogen ist. Oder eben eins der anderen Kriterien. 

Und wenn mir jemand bei der Aufnahme erzählt das er Hartzer ist weil Freizeit unbezahlbar ist, er deswegen keine Arbeitstage leisten möchte und wir ihm den Beitrag rabattieren müssen (kam wirklich mehrfach so vor ), dann weiß man halt nach dem zweiten Versuch mit so einer Person das es da Probleme geben wird. Entweder mit der Zahlung oder dem Sozialverhalten oder mit beidem. Und dann ist das weder im Interesse der restlichen Mitglieder den aufzunehmen, noch in dem des Vereins oder dem des Vorstandes weil so ein Mahn und Ausschlussverfahren einfach Arbeit macht. 

Und sind wir mal ehrlich man tut so jemandem mit einer Aufnahme keinen Gefallen. Derjenige wird es in der Regel nicht hinbekommen seinen Beitrag zusammen zubekommen, dann bekommt der Mahnschreiben und darf die Bankrücklast zahlen und hat schon wurden aus 120 € schnell mal 160€, und dann bekommt derjenige das immernoch nicht hin, das ganze geht ans Inkasso und der drückt am Ende über ne Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung über 400 € auf den Tisch. 

Und diejenigen unserer Mitglieder die vielleicht weniger Einkommen haben (Geringverdiener , Hartzer) die nicht negativ auffallen , sind komischerweise auch die, die ihren Arbeitstag leisten und die noch nie gefragt haben ob wir einen Sozialrabatt geben. 

Ich kann sogar recht präzise vor dem Lastschriftlauf voraussagen bei wem der Lauf wegen einem ungedeckten Konto in die Hose geht. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## fishhawk (4. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin gerne in einem Verein, wo sich die Mitglieder auch ohne große Vorschriften/Regeln/Kontrollen  rücksichtsvoll gegenüber der Natur und Mitanglern benehmen, ihren Mitgliedspflichten z.B. Arbeitsdienste, Zahlungen, HV-Teilahme usw. unaufgefordert nachkommen und das Angeln mehr als Hobby denn als Nebenerwerb ansehen.

Wenn der Vorstand sich die Bewerber vor der Aufnahme mal genauer ansieht und etwas Menschenkenntnis besitzt, kann man diesem Ideal schon näher kommen.

Wer lieber an Gewässer angelt, die möglichst für jedermann einfach zugänglich sein sollen, wird das anders sehen.

Hängt aber natürlich auch von den regionalen Umständen ab.

Macht schon nen Unterschied ob 10 Angler auf einen Hektar Gewässerfläche  kommen oder 10 Hektar auf einen Angler.



vonda1909 schrieb:


> finde ich so wie unsere Niederländischen Nachbarn machen einfacher.



Ich hab noch nie in den NL geangelt.  Ich hab aber Gerüchte gehört, dass viele niederländische Angler in Grenznähe gar nicht so wirklich begeistert über die deutschen Anglermassen sein sollen, die da täglich über die Grenze strömen. Ist aber wie gesagt nur ein Gerücht.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Februar 2021)

Was du nicht alles kannst.Solche Leute sind bei euch an der Tagesordnung  .Die besoffen sich als Harter vorstellen dir wären des kotzen erzählen das  arbeiten nicht in frage kommt.Dann hast du es aber echt schwer. Da kann dir der Rest des  Vereins ja dankbar sein das nun  die Problemfälle entfernt hast


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Februar 2021)

Ich kenn einen Platz- und Gerätewart, der war lange Alkoholiker und seitdem Sozialhilfeempfänger. Von seinen Parkplätzen könnt ihr mit Messer und Gabel essen, so sauber sind sie.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

ob jemand für einen Verein eher ein Gewinn oder mehr ein Problem bedeuten könnte, hängt nicht von Einkommen, Vermögen, Herkunft, Titeln etc. ab, sondern von Charaktereigenschaften und Verhalten.  Mit etwas Menschenkenntnis kann sich der Vorstand da schon ein gewisses Bild vom Bewerber machen.


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2021)

Ein Beispiel.........

Es ist Forumstreffen und viele gehen hin. Die Karte kostet einen guten Zwanni für's verlängerte Wochenende und alle sind zufrieden. Wie viele würden wohl kommen, wenn man eine Jahreskarte kaufen, oder gar irgendwo Mitglied werden müsste? Sind wir froh, dass es kurzfristige Erlaubnisse gibt!

Als Mieter einer Wohnung habe ich auch ganz andere Rechte und Pflichten, als ein Besitzer eines Häusels. Muss man eben persönlich abwägen, was einem lieber ist. Wenn der Hausmeister Rasen mäht, dann mäht er eben und alle Mieter zahlen ihren Anteil für den Hausmeister. Oder man steht immer wieder mal im eigenen Garten und schnippelt und harkt... während die anderen ihre Freizeit genießen. Als Besitzer bin ich Herr meiner Dinge, als Mieter zahle ich pauschal für einen Standard. So ist halt dem Leben!


----------



## kridkram (5. Februar 2021)

Bei uns in Sachsen pachtet ja der Regionalverband die Gewässer. Er regelt auch die Gastkartenausgabe. 
Es gibt nur Wochenkarten zu kaufen für 35 €. Damit kann man alle allgemeinen Gewässer des Verbandes beangeln, nur Salmogewässer sind außen vor. Ich weiß jetzt aus dem Kopf nicht wieviel das sind, aber es sind schon viele. Einige Talsperren wie die Koberbach, Pöhl, Pirk, Flüsse wie die Zwickauer Mulde, Freiberger Mulde, Zschopau und viele andere stehende Gewässer. Es sollen wohl demnächst einige Kleingewässer rausgenommen werden, da beobachtet wird, das im Herbst zum Besatz verstärkt dort gefischt wird. In der Hauptsache auf Karpfen, da die schon über Mindestmaß gesetzt werden.
Die Regeln sind die Gleichen wie für die Mitglieder zB Fangbegrenzung, Nachtangel, Rutenanzahl......
Ich selber fahre jedes Jahr in die Oberpfalz an einen See und das schon seit 95. Voriges Jahr kostete die WK 35 €, es gibt auch Tages, 3 Tages und Monatskarten. Regeltechnisch fällt mir nur ein Unterschied ein, Nachtangeln verboten. Allerdings darf ich von 4 - 23 Uhr fischen, das reicht mir vollkommen. Ich kenne natürlich einige Mitglieder dort und war da auch schon mit zum Nachtangeln, da hatte keiner was dagegen, ist aber schon paar Jährchen her.
Dann fahr ich 2-3 mal im Jahr zum Forellenfischen an einen Fluss nach Thüringen, Tageskarten kosten für organisierte Angler 12,50 €, es gibt dort zB auch 10 Tageskarten in Form eines kleinen Heftchens, man kann frei wählen wann und trägt vor Angelbeginn das Datum ein. Mit Erwerb der Karten akzeptiert man, das man von jedem Mitglied des Vereins kontrolliert werden kann und bei Verstößen sie die Gastkarte einziehen dürfen. Regeln sind die des Salmofischens, Fliege oder Spinnrute erlaubt, pro Tag dürfen 4 Fische entnommen werden!
Bin an den 2 Gewässern voll zufrieden, würde ja sonst nicht schon so lange hinfahren.
Ansonsten hole ich mir die Küstenkarte von Mekpom wenn wir an der Ostsee Urlaub machen. Die ist billig und ich fange beim Brandungsangeln meist 2- 3 Fische, Platte, Dorsch, Makrele.


----------



## Doanafischer (5. Februar 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Außerdem hält man sich so ja auch schonmal Problemfälle fern. Wir hatten festgestellt das wir eine große Problemfallgruppe hatten die zu uns gekommen sind weil wir einen günstigen Aufnahmeantrag hatten. Haben daraufhin den Aufnahmebeitrag um 50% erhöht , hatten keine Einbruch bei den Neuaufnahmen aber weniger Problemfälle. Ein paar Jahre später haben wir mal unseren seit Gründung des Vereins nicht angepassten Mitgliedsbeitrag erhöht (mit einer fast 100% Zustimmung der Mitglieder) einfach weil wir immer noch zu günstig waren und haben die Quote an Problemfällen und Mahnverfahren nochmal deutlich gesenkt.


Ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen welche Sorte Leute du damit meinst. Sowohl als Angler als auch durch meine Tätigkeit bei der FFW habe ich immer wieder die "große Freude" mit diesem Klientel in Kontakt zu kommen. Aus anglerischer Sicht ist es so, dass ich bei keinem Verein bin, weil eine große Privatstrecke der Donau quasi direkt vor meiner Haustüre liegt. Der Besitzer verkauft sowohl Tages- als auch Jahreskarten. Eine Tageskarte kostet 13€(glaub ich ) und Jahreskarte 150€. Pflichten wie Arbeitseinsatz usw gibt es nicht, Einschränkungen nur sehr wenige, nachtangeln ist ist natürlich erlaubt. Gerade deswegen ist ein verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit dieser Oase der Privilegien oberstes Gebot. Als vor einigen Jahren die Vereine der Umgebung aufgrund stark steigender Mitgliederzahlen angefangen haben, die Preise anzuziehen und schwarze Schafe auszusortieren ist die Nachfrage nach Jahreskarten an unserem Gewässer regelrecht explodiert. Das Gros der "Neuankömmlinge" waren leider eben jene, die aus guten Gründen aus den Vereinen geflogen sind. Pötzlich lagen überall Maden-, Wurm- und Maisdosen herum, dazu noch Bier- und Schnapsflaschen sowie allerlei sonstige Hinterlassenschaften. Daraufhin wurden vom Besitzer Kontrolleure eingesetzt, was vorher nicht von Nöten war. Und siehe da, es wurden Verstöße gegen Schonmaße und Schonzeiten sowie gegen das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches usw. festgestellt. Als den Ertappten dann die Karte entzogen wurde war das Geschrei natürlich groß. Seither werden Bewerber um Jahreskarten sehr genau unter die Lupe genommen. Im Zweifel bekommt der Bewerber eben keine Karte. Da es sich bei dem Fischrecht um Privatbesitz handelt, ist der Ausschluß von "Problembären" natürlich ungleich einfacher als bei Vereinen.
Als Feuerwehrler kennt man seine Papenheimer irgendwann auch. Es sind eben jene Leute, die von der Gesellschaft nur fordern, aber in keinster Weise bereit sind einen Beitrag, sei es in Form von steuerpflichtiger Arbeit oder ehrenamtlicher Tätigkeit jedweder Art, zu leisten. Und damit meine ich ausdrücklich nicht die, die unverschuldet daran gehindert sind!
Ein besonderer Einsatz bleibt da in Erinnerung: Sonntagnachmittag, der Melder geht: Keller unter Wasser. Am Einsatzort stellte sich heraus,dass im Waschraum der Schlauch von der Waschmaschine locker war und Wasser austrat. Der Wasserstand in dem Raum von ca.10m2 betrug etwa 0,5cm. Eigentlich kein Einsatz für uns, da mit Kehrschaufel und Eimer leicht zu bewältigen. Aber weil ma schon da sind packen wir halt schnell den Nass-Trockensauger aus und machen es weg.
Nachdem der Besitzer mehrfach betonte, wie toll es doch sei, dass es die Feuerwehr gibt, fragte ihn einer, warum er denn nicht zur Feuerwehr gehe.
"So blöd möchte ich mal sein!" platzte es aus ihm heraus. Naja, unsere Gemeinde hat zwar eine Gebührenordnung für Feuerwehreinsätze, aber aufgrund der komfortablen Finanzsituation selbiger wir diese so gut wie nie angewandt. Nach Rücksprache mit dem Bürgermeister wurde sie in diesem Fall aber vollumfänglich angewandt und das Geld von der Gemeinde an die FFW weitergegeben. Keine Ahnung, ob seine Hausratversicherung das bezahlt hat, aber wir blöden haben uns über knapp 400€ in der Kasse gefreut. Sowas und ähnliches erlebt man leider immer wieder, aber trotzdem steht man auch nachts um 2 auf, wenn der Melder geht. Großartige Dankbarkeit verlangt dafür keiner, aber ein bisschen Respekt kann man schon erwarten.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Bei uns in der Region hat man beim Erwerb von Gastkarten, sofern es überhaupt welche gibt, erhebliche Nachteile gegenüber Verinsmitgliedern zu akzeptieren.
Das geht von nur 1 Rute über kein Raubfischangeln bis zu Anfütterverbot usw. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Mitglieder sowohl Geld als auch Arbeit investieren ist das gut nachvollziehbar. Mich reizt es nicht, mir irgendwo eine Tageskarte zu kaufen.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


kridkram schrieb:


> Allerdings darf ich von 4 - 23 Uhr fischen, das reicht mir vollkommen.


Ich vermute mal, dass man dort auch um 23:00 Uhr einpacken und das Gewässer verlassen muss, keine Futterboote, Echolote, Bojen verwenden darf und max. 1 kg Futter während des Angelns ausbringen darf?  Und dass Spinnangeln verboten ist?

Woher die diese Verbote kommen, kann man sich wohl denken.



Doanafischer schrieb:


> Seither werden Bewerber um Jahreskarten sehr genau unter die Lupe genommen.


Ich bin zwar organisierter Angler, hatte aber auch viele Jahre lang ne Jahreskarte vom Berufsfischer.  Damals hatten die Ausgabenstellen noch eine analoge "schwarze Liste" an wen keine Karten mehr ausgegeben werden durften. War zwar nicht DSGVO-konform aber effektiv.  Man konnte ruhig und abgeschieden seinem Hobby nachgehen.  Anfang des Jahrtausends setzten dann ähnliche Zustände ein, wie von Dir beschrieben.  Daraufhin hab ich mich von dort zurückgezogen. Ich will beim Angeln in erster Linie meine Ruhe haben. 

Ich hab mir früher auch ab und zu mal ne Gastkarte geholt, weil man ja auch gerne Abwechslung hat.  Das geht jetzt hier in der Gegend nicht mehr so einfach.  Aber ich habe  Verständnis für die Argumente der Vereine.


----------



## Doanafischer (6. Februar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Damals hatten die Ausgabenstellen noch eine analoge "schwarze Liste" an wen keine Karten mehr ausgegeben werden durften. War zwar nicht DSGVO-konform aber effektiv.


Traurig, aber anders geht es scheinbar nicht. Manche Zeitgenossen erreicht man mit einem Appell an die Vernunft nicht.


----------



## zokker (6. Februar 2021)

Mir kommt das hier so vor, als wenn alle organisierten Vereinsangler einen Heiligenschein haben.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Februar 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Mir kommt das hier so vor, als wenn alle organisierten Vereinsangler einen Heiligenschein haben.


Da sagste was  !!!
Und manche auch ganz verbissen...


----------



## Chief Brolly (6. Februar 2021)

Ich werde mir dieses Jahr Tageskarten für eine 12,5 km lange Flußstrecke kaufen, weil der dazugehörige Verein zur Zeit keine neuen Mitglieder aufnimmt... 
Auch mal für eine 35 km lange Strecke des Main-Donau-Kanals zwischen Hilpoltstein und Berching. 

Die Bedingungen wie die Fanglimits kenne ich noch nicht, da die Tageskarten ja erst ab April oder Mai im Angelgeschäft vorliegen. 
Werden wohl immer 24h - Ansitze werden oder bis ich das Fanglimit eben erreicht habe, damit sich die 15 € und die relativ langen An- und Rückfahrtswege auch lohnen....


----------



## Danielsu83 (6. Februar 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Mir kommt das hier so vor, als wenn alle organisierten Vereinsangler einen Heiligenschein haben.




Ich glaube das hat keiner gesagt. Du kannst nur bei Vereinsmitgliedern besser filtern bzw. im Nachgang sanktionieren. 

Völlig unabhängig davon bin ich durchaus ein Freund von Tageskarten.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Februar 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Mir kommt das hier so vor, als wenn alle organisierten Vereinsangler einen Heiligenschein haben.


Hallo,

heilig sind die nicht. Es ist halt nur so, gegenüber den Vereinsmitgliedern besteht die Möglichkeit zu Sanktionen. Wer da z. B. statt der erlaubten zwei Ruten mit dreien fischt, der fliegt raus.  Ebenso, wer das Fanglimit überschreitet. Bei weniger gravierenden Verstößen ist von einer Geldbuße bis zum zeitweisen Einkassieren der Angelerlaubnis (kann durchaus mal ein Jahr sein) oder in minder schweren Fall mal ein Arbeitsdienst extra, alles drin.
Bei einem Gastangler hat man nur die Möglicheit, dass der eben keine Karte mehr bekommt.
Aus diesen Gründen sind halt die Mitglieder (organisierte Vereinsangler) schon bedacht, die Gewässer- und Angelordnung einzuhalten. Hinzu kommt noch, dass ein gefeuerter Angler Probleme bekommt, wieder bei einem Verein aufgenommen zu werden und dies kann für denjenigen bedeuten dass er in der Auswahl seiner anglerischen Möglichkeiten stark eingeschränkt ist.
Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es Vereine, die haben Wartezeiten bei der Aufnahme von bis zu vier/fünf Jahren und dazu braucht man noch zwei Bürgen aus dem Verein, welche dafür geradestehen, dass der Neue sich auch ordentlich verhält  .

Ja, rau sind die Sitten im Bayernland. Ist aber alles nicht so schlimm. Ich hatte in 60 Jahren lizenzierter Angelei niemals Probleme, weder im Inland noch im Ausland, wo es teilweise strenger zugeht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (6. Februar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> dazu braucht man noch zwei Bürgen aus dem Verein, welche dafür geradestehen, dass der Neue sich auch ordentlich verhält


Da überlegt man sich dann schon, wen man empfiehlt oder nicht.

Es gibt aber auch Gewässerstrecken wo Gastangler gegenüber Vereinsanglern privilegiert sind.

Die  Gastangler dürfen dann z.B. an Stellen angeln, die für Vereinsangler tabu sind, Boot benutzen etc. etc. 

Gastkarten gibt es dort aber nur für Pensionsgäste des Verpächters.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Februar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Bei einem Gastangler hat man nur die Möglicheit, dass der eben keine Karte mehr bekommt.
> ....


Damit wäre das Problem doch schon gelöst, ohne Vorurteile !!!


----------



## zokker (6. Februar 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hat keiner gesagt. ...



Doch ... steht doch alles da ... zwischen den Zeilen ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heilig sind die nicht. Es ist halt nur so, gegenüber den Vereinsmitgliedern besteht die Möglichkeit zu Sanktionen. Wer da z. B. statt der erlaubten zwei Ruten mit dreien fischt, der fliegt raus.  Ebenso, wer das Fanglimit überschreitet. Bei weniger gravierenden Verstößen ist von einer Geldbuße bis zum zeitweisen Einkassieren der Angelerlaubnis (kann durchaus mal ein Jahr sein) oder in minder schweren Fall mal ein Arbeitsdienst extra, alles drin.
> Bei einem Gastangler hat man nur die Möglicheit, dass der eben keine Karte mehr bekommt.
> ...



Das alles sind hausgemachte Probleme um auch ja elitär zu bleiben.....Wartezeiten, Aufnahembedingungen etc. 
So etwas gab es in den neuen Bundesländern weder vor noch nach der Wende und das ist auch gut so. Hier gelten alle Angler gleich, egal ob Vereinsmitglied oder nur Tageskarten-Nutzer. 
Für Entgleisungen gibt es entsprechende Regularien wie damit zu verfahren ist, ob Sperre, Bußgeld usw ist klar bei uns geregelt und für jedermann einsehbar.
Hier gibt es keine Willkürlichkeiten nur weil einem die Nase des andren nicht passt....Gott sei Dank.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Februar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das alles sind hausgemachte Probleme um auch ja elitär zu bleiben.....Wartezeiten, Aufnahembedingungen etc.
> So etwas gab es in den neuen Bundesländern weder vor noch nach der Wende und das ist auch gut so. Hier gelten alle Angler gleich, egal ob Vereinsmitglied oder nur Tageskarten-Nutzer.
> Für Entgleisungen gibt es entsprechende Regularien wie damit zu verfahren ist, ob Sperre, Bußgeld usw ist klar bei uns geregelt und für jedermann einsehbar.
> Hier gibt es keine Willkürlichkeiten nur weil einem die Nase des andren nicht passt....Gott sei Dank.


Hallo,

Willkürlichkeiten gibt es bei uns auch nicht. Es ist halt so, dass viele Vereine kein grosses Interesse an der Vergabe von Gastkarten haben und das auch die Mitglieder so sehen. Denn die sagen sich, dass man als Mitglied schon Vorteile haben sollte, sonst macht es ja gar keinen großen Sinn, Mitglied zu sein und sich auch zu engagieren und wenns auch nur beim Arbeitsdienst ist.  Aus diesem Grunde ist es in unserer Gegend üblich, dass es eben für viele Gewässer gar keine Gastkarten gibt und für manche eben auch nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds. Hinzu kommt noch, dass in Bayern die Angelkarten vom Staat aus gedeckelt sind. Jeder Verein oder Pächter oder auch Inhaber des Fischereirrechts darf nur eine bestimmte Menge an Karten pro Jahr, entsprechend seiner Gewässerfläche ausgeben und nicht wie er gerade lustig ist.
Übrigens ist bei den Gastkarten auch nicht groß was zum Verdienen. Wir sind ja nicht in Österreich, wo man durchaus mal 100 Euro. für eine Tageskarte an einem Forellengewässer löhnen muss.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2021)

Karten sind auch hier nicht unbegrenzt (alle numeriert). Aber eben auch in einem Maß erhältlich, das es nicht nach in Schlange stehen und dergleichen ausartet.
Verdienen tut hier auch keiner was an den Karten, ganz im Gegenteil. Für meinen Landkreis kann man sich ne Tageskarte für 4 Schleifen besorgen und kann damit an mindestens 13 verschiedene Gewässer angeln, inkl. Elbe.
Die Wochenkarte ist für 10 Ocken zu haben.

Ich habe vielmehr den Eindruck, das man in gewissen Angelvereinen eben auch nicht die Ambitionen dahingehend hegt, überhaupt Gastangler oder mögl. Neuanwärter an seine Gewässer oder Pachtstrecken zu lassen.
Ansonsten gäbe es doch gar nicht derartige Hürden, wie hohe Aufnahmegebühren, ein Mitglied welches sich für einen zu verbürgen hat, Probezeiten und weiß der Kuckuck was noch alles.


Die Holländer machens doch vor wie es einfacher nicht gehen kann....kauf dir ne Karte, geh angeln und hab Spaß, ohne das hinter jedem Baum gleich einer steht der dir aus jeder missfälligen Handlung gleich nen Strick drehen will.


Ich hab knapp 6 Jahre mal in Oberbayern gearbeitet und gewohnt, unweit Chiemsee.
Ich hätte damals gern mal am Inn mein Hobby ausgelebt, wurde mir generell verwehrt...weder Tageskarte noch Mitgliedschaft.
Kam mir damals vor als hätte ich mich in irgendeinem High Society Golfclub beworben mit extra Security und Einlasskontrolle.
Danke, auf sowas kann ich gern verzichten.
Immerhin konnte ich damals paarmal mit dem Fischer vom Chiemsee rausfahren um die Netze einzuholen und den Fang später zuzubereiten. Der wohnte ja gleich nebenan.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Februar 2021)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> dass es eben für viele Gewässer gar keine Gastkarten gibt


was bei uns in der Gegend  früher eben nicht so war.

Die letzten 20 Jahre hat sich die Situation aber immer weiter verschärft. Dass das nur daran liegt, dass die Vereinsangler mit der Zeit immer elitärer und neidischer werden, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.

Gibt aber auch Vereine, wo das andersrum läuft.

Die nehmen mittlerweile jeden auf, den sie kriegen können, und geben auch für mehr Gewässer Gastkarten aus als früher.

Dass dies die Zufriedenheit der Mitglieder und die Harmonie im Verein verbessert, habe ich allerdings nicht mitbekommen.

Hängt aber halt auch von den regionalen Gegebenheiten ab.

Bei uns in  der Gegend kommen im Schnitt halt so 6-8 Vereinsmitglieder auf einen Hektar Wasser.

An Tageskartengewässern stehen an manchen Strecken manchmal Dutzende Angler im Abstand von wenigen Metern.

Sowas hab ich den neuen Ländern bisher nur im Hafen von Stralsund gesehen, wenn die Fische ins Winterlager gezogen waren.

Bei meinem letzten Angelurlaub in Brandenburg hab ich in einer Woche gerade mal 2 Angler gesehen. Und das auch nur auf dem Weg zum Angelgewässer.  Ansonsten hatte ich da über 12 Hektar Naturgewässer für mich allein, obwohl es für jedermann zugänglich gewesen wäre. 

Da stellt sich die Sachlage natürlich anders da.  Da braucht man nichtmal nen Fischereischein zum Angeln, wenn es nur auf Friedfisch geht.


----------



## Danielsu83 (6. Februar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das alles sind hausgemachte Probleme um auch ja elitär zu bleiben.....Wartezeiten, Aufnahembedingungen etc.
> So etwas gab es in den neuen Bundesländern weder vor noch nach der Wende und das ist auch gut so. Hier gelten alle Angler gleich, egal ob Vereinsmitglied oder nur Tageskarten-Nutzer.
> Für Entgleisungen gibt es entsprechende Regularien wie damit zu verfahren ist, ob Sperre, Bußgeld usw ist klar bei uns geregelt und für jedermann einsehbar.
> Hier gibt es keine Willkürlichkeiten nur weil einem die Nase des andren nicht passt....Gott sei Dank.




Ich denke nicht das es großartig was mit Elitedenken zutun hat. Wartezeiten resultieren ja meistens daraus das der Verein seine Maximal Größe erreicht hat. Das kann daran liegen das der Verein vieles besser macht als der Rest oder daran das in der Gegend einfach zuwenig Wasser für alle die wollen da ist. Und da ist eine Warteliste doch völlig legitim. Und wenn ein Verein sagt das er diese oder jene Mitgliederstruktur wünscht ist das doch in Ordnung, gibt ja meistens mehr als einen Verein in der Region und so kann jeder seinen passenden Verein finden. 

Und nur weil Vereinsmitglieder mehr dürfen als Gäste sind die Gäste ja keine Angler Zweiter Klasse, die sind meist günstiger Unterwegs, müssen keinen Arbeitsdienst leisten und sind flexibler bei der Gewässerauswahl. 

Ist doch am Ende so wie mit Mietern und Eigentümern. Hat halt alles Vor und Nachteile. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Februar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ansonsten gäbe es doch gar nicht derartige Hürden, wie hohe Aufnahmegebühren, ein Mitglied welches sich für einen zu verbürgen hat, Probezeiten und weiß der Kuckuck was noch alles.
> 
> 
> Die Holländer machens doch vor wie es einfacher nicht gehen kann....kauf dir ne Karte, geh angeln und hab Spaß, ohne das hinter jedem Baum gleich einer steht der dir aus jeder missfälligen Handlung gleich nen Strick drehen will.


Hallo,

die (hohen) Aufnahmegebühren resultieren halt auch daraus, dass da früher von Mitgliedern Sonderzahlungen für Gewässerkauf geleistet worden sind, so z. B. bei meinem Verein. Da wurden die Mitglieder (mit deren Einverständnis) Ende der 1960er und nochmals Ende der 1970er Jahre jeweils mit 100 DM Sonderzahlung belastet.
Es ist nur recht und billig, wenn da neue Mitglieder ebenfalls etwas zur Kasse gebeten werden. Sonst wären die alten Mitglieder ja die Deppen.
Deshalb verlangen wir 400 Euro Aufahmegebühr. Nun waren 200 DM in den 1960ern und 1970ern von der Kaufkraft mehr als 400 Euro heute. Also ist die Aufnahmegebühr da nicht sonderlich hoch.
Ich war noch nie in Holland zum Angeln, aber wenn ich in den entsprechenden Seiten hier lese, ist es da auch nicht so einfach. Es tauchen viel zu viel Fragen dazu auf, was man darf und nicht darf und ob man da oder dort angeln, oder auch überhaupt hinkommen kann und überall kann man mit dem Vispass auch nicht angeln, da gibts wieder Ausnahmen und die Strafen bei Verstößen sind laut den Holland-Experten aber deutlich höher als bei uns.
Außerdem, wie hier schon mehrfach von Holland-Kennern geschrieben, kann man eine Tracht Prügel oder zerstochene Reifen riskieren, wenn man legal einen Hecht entnimmt. So etwas habe ich nicht mal in den 1970ern im hintersten Balkan gehört oder erlebt.
Da sind mir klare Regeln schon lieber als das vermutliche Durcheinander bei den Holländern (sonst könnten ja nie soviele Fragen auftauchen, was man darf und was nicht und was man, obwohl erlaubt wiederum nicht tun sollte. Das ist mir zuviel Wischi-Waschi. Da lobe ich mir klare Verhältnissse: eine Angelkarte, wo die Gewässer mit Grenzen verzeichnet sind, dazu Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße sowie Entnahmeregeln und wenn ich mich daran halte, hat da sonst keiner etwas reinzugackern oder mir einen entnommen Hecht in Abrede zu stellen. Rechtlich gesehen ja eine Unverschämtheit, was geht das überhaupt einen anderen Angler an, wenn der Fisch den Vorschriften ensprechend entnommen wird - richtig; überhaupt nichts.
Wie schon gesagt, laut den Holland-Experten hier - so einfach ist es dort auch nicht.

Petr Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2021)

Ich frage mich, warum man da so einen riesen Bohai machen muss.

In meinem Dunstkreis bin ich sicher mit Jahreskarten und/oder Vereinsmitgliedschaften besser bedient. Für mal wo anders, z.B. auf Reisen, mit der Gastkarte. So basic!


----------



## fishhawk (6. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


Andal schrieb:


> Für mal wo anders, z.B. auf Reisen, mit der Gastkarte.


Muss man sich natürlich vorher schlau machen, ob es dort auch Gastkarten gibt und zu welchen Bedingungen.

Ist auch im Ausland nicht überall eine Selbstverständlichkeit .

Hab auch schon Gerüchte gehört, dass die Holländer, die in Grenznähe wohnen, auch nicht alle vor Begeisterung überschwappen, wenn die deutschen Angler in Scharen über die Grenzen kommen.  Sind aber wie gesagt nur Gerüchte. Ich war noch nie zum Angeln in Holland.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2021)

Schlau machen sollte man sich immer, wenn man den "markierten Bereich" verlässt. Im Zweifelsfall ist ein Anruf beim zuständigen Fremdenverkehrsamt sehr informativ.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2021)

In den heutigen, sehr modernen Zeiten ist es ja auch wirklich kein Problem, an eine zuverlässige Auskunft zu kommen!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die (hohen) Aufnahmegebühren resultieren halt auch daraus, dass da früher von Mitgliedern Sonderzahlungen für Gewässerkauf geleistet worden sind, so z. B. bei meinem Verein. Da wurden die Mitglieder (mit deren Einverständnis) Ende der 1960er und nochmals Ende der 1970er Jahre jeweils mit 100 DM Sonderzahlung belastet.
> Es ist nur recht und billig, wenn da neue Mitglieder ebenfalls etwas zur Kasse gebeten werden. Sonst wären die alten Mitglieder ja die Deppen.
> Deshalb verlangen wir 400 Euro Aufahmegebühr. Nun waren 200 DM in den 1960ern und 1970ern von der Kaufkraft mehr als 400 Euro heute. Also ist die Aufnahmegebühr da nicht sonderlich hoch.



Das mag für den einen oder anderen Verein sicherlich zutreffen, regional gesehen ist es aber eher nen Totschlagargument.
Jemand der nen Verein evtl sucht, interessiert sich wohl eher nicht dafür ob anno 1960 mal ein Gewässer für nen Heiden Geld gekauft wurde und dies noch abgestottert werden muss, ihn interessiert nur was er an Pflichten und Rechte hat und ob er sich damit arrangieren kann, aus die Maus.
Ansonsten brauch er sich ja nicht nen Verein suchen. 
Aufgrund oftmals ungünstigem Verhältnis verfügbare Gewässer/vorhandene Angler ist es doch auch wenig von der Hand zu weisen, das man sich seine fetten Schafe aussucht die man im Stall haben will. Und Geld spielt da keine ganz unwesentliche Rolle bei..sicher nicht bei allen aber einige werden das gewiss nicht verneinen können.

Was ich nachvollziehen kann, sind Limitierungen von Karten aufgrund begrenzter beangelbarer Wasserfläche. Schließlich will auch kein Verein sein Gewässer leergefischt sehen und entsprechend oft nachbesetzen müssen. 
Oder es eben Gewässer gibt, die bereits durch die Vereinsmitglieder fast auf der letzten Rille singen. Das man dafür keine Gastkarten mehr ausgibt ist verständlich.
Wobei es auch hier genug Regularien zur Steuerung gibt, sei es durch Mindestmaße, Fanglimits, Limitierungen der tägl. Ausgabe an Karten usw usw.
Das lässt sich alles steuern wenn man es denn will.

Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, sind eben entweder hohe Aufnahmehürden das eben dies nicht für jedermann möglich wird (weil künstlich selbst geschaffen auf langer Sicht), oder Gängelungen zu akzeptieren sind, die mich mein Hobby nicht ausleben lassen wie ich es möchte/gewohnt bin ohne dabei Pflichten zu verletzen. 
Dabei gehts auch nicht um irgendwelche Säue vor dem Herrn, die ihren Dreck nicht wieder mitnehmen oder kein Bock auf Arbeitsdienste/Vereinsleben haben.


Wenn ich aber erstmal nen halben Lebenslauf inkl. Führungszeugnis vorlegen muss und danach noch nen Bewerbungsgespräch mit dem Vorsitz zu führen habe als gehts um ne Festanstellung wo ich noch das Gehalt aushandeln muß....ich dann immernoch nur Anwärter bin und gefälligst nicht ohne ein Vereinsmitglied angeln gehen darf, der für mich dann gerade stehen soll.
Nee sorry, da reden wir ganz glasklar von elitärem Kreise und Schubladendenken. 
Dahinter steckt ganz seichtes Vertrauen in die entsprechenden Personen und viel Argwohn, man will denjenigen eigentlich gar nicht haben.
Der entsprechende Neuanwärter kann nichts für Verfehlungen anderer vor ihm, wird aber oft dementsprechend behandelt.

Wie auch immer...ist sicher kein einfaches Thema was man mal so einfach beantworten kann.

Ich lebe Gott sei Dank in einer Region, wo Neuanwärter nicht solche Hürden zu nehmen haben und quasi jeder einem Verein beitreten kann, egal ob Doktor Naseweis oder Klaus im Feinriphemd und Jogginghose mit Hartz4-Schein, sofern er es möchte. 
Die Beiträge hier kann sich jeder leisten, egal ob ein Verein nun 20 oder 4000 Mitglieder hat. Die Struktur ist halt eine völlig andre.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Februar 2021)

Hallo @Bimmelrudi,

nur noch ein paar Erläuterungen, ich will das nicht ausweiten. Im Grundsatz hast Du recht mit Deinen Ausführungen aber da hast Du auch etwas in den falschen Hals bekommen. So schlimm wie Du es glaubst und darstellst ist es auch nicht. Die bestehenden Vorschriften gängeln bei Weitem nicht so, wie Du glaubst.
Sicher mag es einem neuen Mitglied vielleicht nicht interessieren, was in den 1960ern oder 1970ern an Sonderzahlungen geleistet wurde. Aber er befischt halt auch diese Gewässer, welche eben durch den finanziellen Beitag älterer Mitglieder gekauft wurden und da find ich es recht und billig, wenn sich da, in gewissem Umfang ein Neuling beteiligt.
Das mit den Bürgen haben auch nur einzelne Vereine. Bei uns kommt erst mal fast jeder rein und irgendwelche Gewässerausschlüsse gibt es auch nicht.
Dass es bei euch (ehemalige DDR) da viel leichter ist, ist mir schon klar, ihr habt sehr viele Gewässer bei relativ wenigen Anglern. Das ganze Gebiet hat gerade mal soviel Einwohner wie Bayern, bei deutlich mehr Gewässern. Gerade wir, im Norden Bayerns (Franken) sind eine ziemlich gewässerarme Gegend, das sich in den Preisen niederschlägt. Nur zwei Beispiele. Vor so 45 Jahren kauften wir einen 3,5 Kilometer lange Wörnitzstrecke für 220.000  DM. Vor einigen Jahren wurden uns da 3 Kilometer, welche an unsere Strecke anschlossen für 750.000 Euro angeboten. Natürlich nahmen wir diese Angebot nicht an. Das ist für einen Verein kaum noch zu stemmen.
Oder unser großer Baggersee (30 Hektar) den kauften wir von 1968-1975 für insgesamt 168.000 DM. Da müsste man heute mit 2 Millionen Euro rechnen.
Diese beiden Gewässer waren es übrigens auch, für welche die Sonderbeiträge erhoben wurden.
Bei unseren Vereinsgewässern sind etwa 50 Prozent unser Eigentum und 50 Prozent gepachtet. Wir bezahlen an Pacht im Jahr etwa 50.000 Euro, dazu kommt nochmals Besatz in etwa gleicher Höhe. Hätten wir nicht schon frühzeitig auf Eigentumsgewässer wert gelegt, wären die jährichen Kosten für Pacht nochmal deutlich höher.
Dass es da keinen Jahresbeitrag für 100 Euro geben kann, dürfte wohl klar sein, zumal ja die 100.000 Euro für Besatz und Pacht ja nicht die einzigen Unkosten sind, welche ein Verein das Jahr über hat.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Februar 2021)

Ja, was habe ich mit Tageskarten für Erfahrungen gemacht ?
Bin morgends hingefahren ,habe mir eine für 10 Euro gekauft,,die Bedingungen
durch gelesen und bin dann mit der Spinnrute los gezogen. 2 Hechte konnte ich fangen,
einen habe ich mit genommen.So , war das jetzt gut ,......oder schlecht,wer weiß es schon genau ?
Wenn man sich das hier alles so durch liest.....,man kann aber wirklich aus jedem "Kram" eine
Wissenschaft machen,........ man, man ,man. !


----------



## fishhawk (7. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

da hat wohl jeder seine individuelle Sichtweise.

Das hängt meist auch vom Standpunkt ab.

Wer noch nicht in einem Verein ist,  findet  solche Regeln oft elitär und ausgrenzend.

Diese Meinung  kann sich aber auch schnell ändern, wenn Leute dann Vereinsmitglied geworden sind und mitentscheiden sollen, ob man die Gewässer mit einer anonymen Menge von Gastanglern teilen soll oder doch lieber Auflagen macht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Februar 2021)

@Lajos1 

Ich hab es damals leider selbst am eigenen Leib erfahren müssen, sonst hätte ich es auch nicht so dargestellt.
Wird gewiss nicht überall so sein, das sollte nicht als Pauschale dienen.  
Weiter aufblasen will ich das hier auch nicht mehr, letztlich ist das nen Apfel-Birnen-Vergleich....andre Strukturen und so wie ich schon zuvor schrieb.

Hier wäre eigentlich kein einziger Verein in der Lage ein Gewässer für einige Hunderttausend zu kaufen, die Mittel dafür sind nichtmal den größten Vereinen gegeben. Da müßten die Beiträge ja schon deutlich früher wie beim Kauf höher ausfallen, damit solche Reserven erstmal aufgebaut werden können.

Die Akzeptanz für sowas ist hier vermutlich äußerst gering, so ein "Strukturwandel" würde hier sicher über einige Generationen brauchen bis zur Vollendung.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da müßten die Beiträge ja schon deutlich früher wie beim Kauf höher ausfallen, damit solche Reserven erstmal aufgebaut werden können.


Bei gemeinnützigen Vereinen ist das aus steuerrechtlichen Gründen gar nicht so einfach Reserven aufzubauen.  Da müssen die Einnahmen größtenteils zeitnah für satzungsmäßige Zwecke verwendet werden.

In der Regel werden dann für den Erwerb von Fischereirechten Sonderzahlungen festgesetzt und Kredite aufgenommen.

Kann aber natürlich schon Vereine geben, wo man einkommensschwache Angler durch finanzielle Hürden abschrecken will.

Ich selber kenne da aber jetzt keinen konkreten Fall in meinem näheren Umfeld.

Ist halt wie gesagt eine individuelle Sichtweise was man nun besser findet.

Dort wo pro Angler viele Hektar Wasserfläche in der näheren Umgebung zur Verfügung stehen, stellt sich das sicher anders da, als im Einzugsgebiet von Großstädten mit wenig befischbaren Gewässern.


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Februar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, sind eben entweder hohe Aufnahmehürden das eben dies nicht für jedermann möglich wird (weil künstlich selbst geschaffen auf langer Sicht), oder Gängelungen zu akzeptieren sind, die mich mein Hobby nicht ausleben lassen wie ich es möchte/gewohnt bin ohne dabei Pflichten zu verletzen.
> Dabei gehts auch nicht um irgendwelche Säue vor dem Herrn, die ihren Dreck nicht wieder mitnehmen oder kein Bock auf Arbeitsdienste/Vereinsleben haben.


Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind die Arbeitsdienste auch (oder besonders?) in teuren Vereinen ein Problem, da man für das Geld anscheinend All-Inclusive erwartet und sich von den Pflichtstunden freikauft. Bei uns kostet eine versäumte Arbeitsstunde regional zwischen 10 und 20€ und das ist für viele leider kein Anreiz etwas für die Gewässer oder das Vereinsgelände zu tun.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Februar 2021)

Hallo,



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind die Arbeitsdienste auch (oder besonders?) in teuren Vereinen ein Problem



Da fehlt mir der Vergleich, da ich bisher nur in Vereinen Mitglied bin, deren Beitragsstruktur für hiesige Verhältnisse eher mäßig bis durchschnittlich ist.

In meinem Stammverein klagen aber die Gewässerwarte, dass in den letzten Jahren immer mehr Angeschriebene unentschuldigt vom Arbeitsdienst fernbleiben und einfach das Geld abbuchen lassen.  Die laden mittlerweile schon immer doppelt so viele Leute ein wie benötigt.

Je mehr Altmitglieder aus Altersgründen nicht mehr antreten müssen, desto  schwieriger wird es.

Ob das allein dem Zeitgeist geschuldet ist oder auch daran liegen könnte, dass bei Neuaufnahmen nicht mehr vorsortiert wird?

Es gibt zwar einige Mitglieder, die gegen Entgelt oder aus Freundschaft/Verwandtschaft als Vertreter einspringen würden, aber das wird nicht akzeptiert.

Gab auch schon Austritte langjähriger, zuverlässiger Mitglieder deswegen.  Der Vater war einmal beruflich verhindert, hatte aber angeboten seinen Sohn (ebenfalls Mitglied seit der Jugendgruppe)  zu schicken, aber das wurde abgelehnt und das Geld abgebucht. Dann sind halt beide ausgetreten.  

Wenn man zuverlässige Mitglieder vergrault, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn nichts besseres nachkommt.


----------



## Danielsu83 (8. Februar 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind die Arbeitsdienste auch (oder besonders?) in teuren Vereinen ein Problem, da man für das Geld anscheinend All-Inclusive erwartet und sich von den Pflichtstunden freikauft. Bei uns kostet eine versäumte Arbeitsstunde regional zwischen 10 und 20€ und das ist für viele leider kein Anreiz etwas für die Gewässer oder das Vereinsgelände zu tun.



Auch das ist ja völlig in Ordnung wenn ein Verein sagt wir stellen uns so auf das wir besonders teuer sind und dafür müssen halt die Mitglieder nichts mehr leisten. Aber mit 10-20 € kommt man da kaum hin. 

Übrigens bei uns sind die Leute die zur MV kommen auch irgendwie die, die zu den Arbeitstagen kommen und da häufig etwas fleißiger sind. Lasst die doch über einen neuen Stundensatz für die Arbeitstage abstimmen. 


fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> In meinem Stammverein klagen aber die Gewässerwarte, dass in den letzten Jahren immer mehr Angeschriebene unentschuldigt vom Arbeitsdienst fernbleiben und einfach das Geld abbuchen lassen.  Die laden mittlerweile schon immer doppelt so viele Leute ein wie benötigt.



Was ja bis zu einem Gewissen Anteil auch ganz gut ist, wenn genügend kommen die Arbeiten. Von dem Geld kann man für die Gruppe eben besseres Werkzeug, Material, oder eben ein Mittagessen kaufen.


----------



## zokker (8. Februar 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Übrigens bei uns sind die Leute die zur MV kommen auch irgendwie die, die zu den Arbeitstagen kommen und da häufig etwas fleißiger sind. Lasst die doch über einen neuen Stundensatz für die Arbeitstage abstimmen.


Das ist doch ganz normal. Es gibt immer ein paar Leute im Verein bei denen im Leben nix los ist und die sich auf Arbeit langweilen. Die engagieren sich dann im Verein und ziehen über die anderen Faulen her.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Februar 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind die Arbeitsdienste auch (oder besonders?) in teuren Vereinen ein Problem, da man für das Geld anscheinend All-Inclusive erwartet und sich von den Pflichtstunden freikauft. Bei uns kostet eine versäumte Arbeitsstunde regional zwischen 10 und 20€ und das ist für viele leider kein Anreiz etwas für die Gewässer oder das Vereinsgelände zu tun.


Hallo,

bei uns kann man sich für 80 Euro auch freikaufen. Dies muss aber gleich am Jahresanfang beim Erhalt der Jahreserlaubniskarte geschehen. Dabei ist auch zu bedenken, dass es Berufsgruppen gibt, welche fast immer am Samstag arbeiten müssen und da sind nunmal fast alle Arbeitsdienste zu leisten. Deshalb sollte diese Zahlung auch sozial verträglich sein
Lässt sich jemand nicht befreien und kommt dann, trotz zweimaliger Einladung nicht zum Arbeitsdienst, so sind 200 Euro fällig. Dies war nötig, da es immer mehr vorkam, dass da welche ganz einfach nicht kamen. Wenn für einen Arbeitsdienst z. B. 20 Mann nötig sind und es kommen 15 kann man den schon noch so durchziehen. Kommen aber von den Geladenen nur 6-8, wird das nichts Gescheites mehr. Deshalb führten wir vor einigen Jahren diese 200 Euro-Zahlung bei Versäumnis ein.
Interessant ist, dass es dieses Problem (Schwänzen des Arbeitsdienstes) vor so 20-30 Jahren überhaupt nicht gab, ist eine Erscheinung der jüngeren Zeit (jüngere Mitglieder?). Früher war das Ehrensache, den Arbeitsdienst abzuleisten. Mit Ausnahme derer, die eben beruflich nicht konnten; für die gab es schon immer die Möglichkeit des Freikaufens.

Peri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (8. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Interessant ist, dass es dieses Problem (Schwänzen des Arbeitsdienstes) vor so 20-30 Jahren überhaupt nicht gab, ist eine Erscheinung der jüngeren Zeit (jüngere Mitglieder?). Früher war das Ehrensache, den Arbeitsdienst abzuleisten. Mit Ausnahme derer, die eben beruflich nicht konnten; für die gab es schon immer die Möglichkeit des Freikaufens.


Das entspricht auch meiner Erfahrung.  Und unentschuldigt Fernbleiben wäre ein absolutes No-Go gewesen. Das ist aber mittlerweile absolut üblich.
In die Versammlungen kommen auch nur noch wenige.

Allerdings gab es in meinem Stammverein früher auch ne Bewerberauswahl.

Mittlerweile nehmen sie aber jeden, den sie kriegen können. 

Deshalb finde ich es strategisch ziemlich unklug, wenn man langjährige, zuverlässige Mitglieder mit solchen Aktionen vergrault, wie ich oben geschildert habe.

Irgendwann schlägt das Pendel dann vollends um.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

damit kein faslcher Eindruck ensteht.

Auch in der jüngeren Generation gibt es natürlich immer noch fleißige, zuverlässige, rücksichtsvolle etc. Vereinsmitglieder.

Wenn man die aus den Bewerbern einigermaßen rausfiltern kann, braucht einem um die Zukunft des Vereins nicht bange sein.


----------



## kridkram (8. Februar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass man dort auch um 23:00 Uhr einpacken und das Gewässer verlassen muss, keine Futterboote, Echolote, Bojen verwenden darf und max. 1 kg Futter während des Angelns ausbringen darf? Und dass Spinnangeln verboten ist?


Bis 24 Uhr muss man das Gewässer verlassen haben. Futterboote sind erlaubt, macht aber keiner. Die Karpfenfreaks nehmen ihre Cobras zum anfüttern. Echolote sind verboten, allerdings ist das Gewässer auch bloß 36 ha groß, da findet ich das richtig. Markierungsbojen sind nicht verboten, Futtermenge pro Angeltag ist limitiert, weiß jetzt nicht wieviel, weils mir Latte ist! 
Und Spinnangeln ist ganzjährig verboten. 
Diese Regeln gelten für ALLE,
egal ob Gastkarte oder Mitglied. 

Ich hab mit den Regeln kein Problem, dafür wird mir ein schönes Gewässer mit gutem Fischbestand geboten.
Meine Pb dort, Aal 1kg, Karpfen 32 pfd, Schleie 42 cm, Hecht 103 cm, Zander 75 cm, Brassen 50 cm
Nur mit Wels hat es noch nicht richtig geklappt, es wurden aber schon Welse bis 240 cm gefangen. Für Karpfen gibt es ein Schonmass nach oben, ab 65 cm müssen sie aus hegerischen Gründen zurück gesetzt werden. 
Daher gibt es einen guten Grosskarpfenbestand,
Rekord ist wohl m.W. 59pfd!


----------



## fishhawk (8. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


kridkram schrieb:


> Für Karpfen gibt es ein Schonmass nach oben, ab 65 cm müssen sie aus hegerischen Gründen zurück gesetzt werden.


So ein Gewässer kenne ich in  Bayern nicht.

Und wer eines kennt, sollte das besser für sich behalten.


----------



## Doanafischer (8. Februar 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Die engagieren sich dann im Verein und ziehen über die anderen Faulen her.


Eigentlich ziehen "die" nur über jene her, welche immer anderweitig schwer beschäftigt sind, sobald im Verein was zu tun ist und zufällig immer dann Zeit haben, wenn`s umsonst was zu fressen und zu saufen gibt. Das ist aber kein angelvereinspezifisches Phänomen, sondern ein in allen Vereinen gegenwärtiges.


----------



## kridkram (8. Februar 2021)

Mal noch was zur Thematik, Mitgliederregulierung, Aufnahmegebühr, ........

Ich glaube es wird hier zuviel durcheinander gewürfelt.
Erstmal kommt es darauf an, in welchem Bundesland man lebt, da ja Angelrecht Länderrecht ist. Ist gibt da vor allem zwischen alten und neuen BL einen großen Unterschied.
In den Alten pachten die Vereine ihre Gewässer und müssen somit alles rundherum selber managen und finanzieren. 
Hier in Sachsen gibt es einen Dachverband, der sich in 3 Regioverbände unterteilt.
Diese pachten oder kaufen Gewässer und managen alles was dazu gehört. Die Vereine sind Mitglied in den Verbänden. Mein Verein ist Mitglied im Regionalverband Chemnitz. Unsere Mitglieder können in allen Gewässern des Verbandes mit einer Jahreskarte angeln. Dazu kommen noch die Gewässer der 2 anderen Verbände, ausser reine Salmostrecken.
Dann gibt es noch einen Gewässerfond. Diesen kann jeder Verband beitreten. Dort können Mitglieder über ihren Verein Jahreskarten von anderen Verbänden beziehen. In der Regel kostet das 10 Euro, bestelle immer noch die Karte vom VANT, das ist ein Verband aus Thüringen und einige Gewässer sind nur 15 min entfernt, da ich an der Grenze zu Thüringen wohne.
Wenn man z.B. in Bayern in einer dicht besiedelten Region lebt mit wenig Wasserflächen, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, das es schwierig und auch teuer sein kann.

Seit rund 30 Jahren bin ich im Vorstand im Verein. Leider ist der Trend dahin, sich immer weniger ins Vereinsleben einzubringen, auch bei uns da. Im Gegensatz dazu ist unsere Mitgliederzahl immer weiter gestiegen. Es gibt einen "harten" Kern, die sind immer dabei, egal ob beim Arbeiten oder feiern. Und dann gibt es etliche, denen musste man laufend hinterher rennen. Irgendwann hatten wir genug davon und haben im Vorstand beschlossen, einiges zu ändern.
Zum Bsp gibt es jedes Jahr einen Stichtag zur Beitragszahlung. Wer bis dahin nicht überwiesen hat und sich auch nicht bei einem Vorstand dazu erklärt hat, der fliegt raus!
Nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunden müssen bei der Ausgabe der Angelberechtig bezahlt werden, genauso müssen dabei die Fangzettel abgegeben werden. Passiert das nicht, wird die neue Angelkarte nicht ausgehändigt.
 Das alles haben wir über 2 Jahre bei Versammlungen diskutiert mit den "anwesenden" Mitgliedern. Dann haben wir eine neue Satzung verfasst, die jedem Mitglied natürlich ausgehändigt wurde.
Dann gibt es noch einen Punkt der zu bedenken ist, jedenfalls bei uns.
Mein brauch fürs Vereinsleben ja eine Räumlichkeit, das ist hier nicht so einfach. Wir sind 120 Mitglieder, wenn wir unsere Jahresabschlussfeier mit Partner machen, müssen wir froh sein, das nicht alle kommen. 
Das setzt natürlich auch Grenzen.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


kridkram schrieb:


> gibt da vor allem zwischen alten und neuen BL einen großen Unterschied.


Der Unterschied ist in der Tat sehr groß.



kridkram schrieb:


> Es gibt einen "harten" Kern, die sind immer dabei, egal ob beim Arbeiten oder feiern.


Mit Arbeitsdiensten habe ich kein Problem, da mach ich mehr als ich müsste. Versammlungen, Abstimmungen, Verwaltungskram geht auch noch.  Aber fürs Feiern bin ich weniger zu haben, da geh ich lieber angeln.

Da ich in zwei Vereinen bin ist das trotz Gewässersperren auch kein Problem.


kridkram schrieb:


> Leider ist der Trend dahin, sich immer weniger ins Vereinsleben einzubringen


Die Problem und der Lösungsansatz ist dann  bei euch in Sachsen kaum anders als bei uns in Bayern.  Wir haben außer dem Freistaat wahrscheinlich noch mehr Gemeinsamkeiten als man gemeinhin so denken mag.

Die Fischereirechte und deren Verwaltung sind da natürlich absolut nicht vergleichbar.  Da gibt es in jedem System Stärken und Schwächen.  Tendenziell schätzt wahrscheinlich jeder das, was er von kleinauf kennt, etwas mehr.  Eine Patentlösung für alle Bundesländer/Regionen wird es eh nicht geben.


----------



## Danielsu83 (8. Februar 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Das ist doch ganz normal. Es gibt immer ein paar Leute im Verein bei denen im Leben nix los ist und die sich auf Arbeit langweilen. Die engagieren sich dann im Verein und ziehen über die anderen Faulen her.



Erstaunlicherweise ist es eher so, das die Leute die im Beruf echt was reißen auch im Verein entweder über ein Ehrenamt oder zumindest bei den Arbeitstagen Gas geben. 

Und die, die es eben im privaten, oder beim Hobby schaffen sich irgendwie aufzuraffen, schaffen das halt im Berufsleben auch nicht.


----------



## zokker (8. Februar 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Und die, die es eben im privaten, oder beim Hobby schaffen sich irgendwie aufzuraffen, schaffen das halt im Berufsleben auch nicht.



und nachts ist es kälter wie draußen ...

So, jetzt bin ich raus hier.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Februar 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> und nachts ist es kälter wie draußen ...
> 
> So, jetzt bin ich raus hier.


Manchen kann man ins Gesicht spucken und die sagen es regnet...


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise ist es eher so, das die Leute die im Beruf echt was reißen auch im Verein entweder über ein Ehrenamt oder zumindest bei den Arbeitstagen Gas geben.


Ein Macher bleibt halt meist auch im Privatleben ein Macher.

Den Umkehrschluss würde ich aber nicht ziehen.

Ich hab Kollegen, die z.B. als selbstständige Handwerker im Beruf richtig Gas geben müssen, auch um die Arbeitsplätze ihrer Mitarbeiter zu sichern.

Dass die in ihrer spärlich bemessenen Freizeit eigentlich nur beim Angeln etwas entspannen wollen und die Vereinsarbeit den Leuten mit 35h Woche, 30 Tage Jahresurlaub, Entgeltfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall etc. oder beamteten Lehrern usw. überlassen, finde ich absolut nachvollziehbar.
Die spenden dafür die Verpflegung oder stellen Fahrzeuge und Werkzeug für die Arbeitsdienste zur Verfügung,

Solange sich Mitglieder irgendwie einbringen, ist das eigentlich kein Problem.

Wer einen Verein nur als Kartenausgabestelle betrachtet und nur ernten will ohne was für zu tun, ist aus Vereinssicht kein optimales Mitglied.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Februar 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Auch das ist ja völlig in Ordnung wenn ein Verein sagt wir stellen uns so auf das wir besonders teuer sind und dafür müssen halt die Mitglieder nichts mehr leisten. Aber mit 10-20 € kommt man da kaum hin.


Dann können gleich zwei Mitglieder zusammen legen und einen Landschaftsgärtner engagieren. Ich halte es für keine gute Idee, alles teurer zu machen.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei uns kann man sich für 80 Euro auch freikaufen. Dies muss aber gleich am Jahresanfang beim Erhalt der Jahreserlaubniskarte geschehen. Dabei ist auch zu bedenken, dass es Berufsgruppen gibt, welche fast immer am Samstag arbeiten müssen und da sind nunmal fast alle Arbeitsdienste zu leisten. Deshalb sollte diese Zahlung auch sozial verträglich sein
> Lässt sich jemand nicht befreien und kommt dann, trotz zweimaliger Einladung nicht zum Arbeitsdienst, so sind 200 Euro fällig. Dies war nötig, da es immer mehr vorkam, dass da welche ganz einfach nicht kamen. Wenn für einen Arbeitsdienst z. B. 20 Mann nötig sind und es kommen 15 kann man den schon noch so durchziehen. Kommen aber von den Geladenen nur 6-8, wird das nichts Gescheites mehr. Deshalb führten wir vor einigen Jahren diese 200 Euro-Zahlung bei Versäumnis ein.
> ...


Bei uns läuft das so, dass der GW bei zu geringer Teilnahme nach eigener Priorität Arbeitseinsätze ersatzlos streichen kann. Das läuft meistens auf die Drohung heraus, dass die Angelplätze nicht freigeschnitten und gepflegt werden, bevor andere Aufgaben nicht erledigt wurden.


----------



## Danielsu83 (9. Februar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ein Macher bleibt halt meist auch im Privatleben ein Macher.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube wir sind da ganz dicht beieinander. 

Gibt ja auch Macher die neben Selbständigkeit und Angelvereine eben noch andere Hobbys haben und da vielleicht mehr Macher sind. 

Es soll auch Angestellte geben die zu den Machern gehören, Gerüchteweise gibt es sogar Lehrer die bei der Arbeit Gas geben  

Ach auch die Mitglieder die den Verein nur aus Ausgabestelle betrachten sind in einem Gewissen Umfang in Ordnung. Meiner Meinung nach muss am Ende die Mischung stimmen. 


Laichzeit schrieb:


> Dann können gleich zwei Mitglieder zusammen legen und einen Landschaftsgärtner engagieren. Ich halte es für keine gute Idee, alles teurer zu machen.
> 
> 
> Bei uns läuft das so, dass der GW bei zu geringer Teilnahme nach eigener Priorität Arbeitseinsätze ersatzlos streichen kann. Das läuft meistens auf die Drohung heraus, dass die Angelplätze nicht freigeschnitten und gepflegt werden, bevor andere Aufgaben nicht erledigt wurden.



Die Idee die Angelplätze nur anzugehen wenn genügend zum Arbeiten kommen ist interessant. Das dumme ist nur unsere Gewässerwarte angeln zuviel, die würden am 2 ten Tag mit zugewucherten Plätzen das Kotzen bekommen ...

Ich denke es kommt halt auf die Mischung achten. Wenn 100 % den Arbeitstag leisten ist das in einem Mittleren Verein genauso blöd wie bei 0% . Unsere Zielgröße liegt so bei 70% die den Tag leisten so 5 % die aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen befreit sind und so 25 % die Zahlen. Und das muss man halt irgendwie aussteuern.


----------

